# People freaking out, will work for food!



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Drove for about five hours today, made about $30 - including rush hour.


All but one pax was going to or from work - mainly fast food restaurants. Zaxby's Chicken was on a skeleton crew and only the drive through was open 
Restaurants were empty or closed
Zero business or tourist pax 
Rush hour traffic? There was none
Came home and read my email. Shit from my car wash, web development services (apparently this is now communicable through the interwebs), and my apartment complex.

The apartment has closed its "facilities" - including the "dog park" which is a ****ing tennis court. You know, as in OUTSIDE.

People are losing their minds. Much like weather reporters blowing hurricanes way out of proportion.

80 deaths in the US. So far, this flu season, 16,000.

Another dumb coronavirus thread. Just needed to rant.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

People are being extra precautious for the time being. As they should.

Some can gamble with their life and people around them but others dont want to take the risk.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> People are being extra precautious for the time being. As they should.
> 
> Some can gamble with their life and people around them but others dont want to take the risk.


People are overreacting based on the endless news cycles, fueling ratings and fear.

Closing a fenced in outdoor area. That defies any logic.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> People are overreacting based on the endless news cycles, fueling ratings and fear.
> 
> Closing a fenced in outdoor area. That defies any logic.


Yeah not sure why they would do that. Possibly the people that come by to open and close the gate or the people that clean that area are also staying home?

The high number of people that died in that 1 nursing home and the latest reports of long term effects for those that recover are the most alarming.

An incredibly contagious virus wiped out 20+ in one nursing home. That's scary.


----------



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm in Pittsburgh. My friend who does this more or less full time made $30 in 6 hours last night and $25 in 5 hours today. It's only the beginning in Pittsburgh too. He had a 4.96 rating and with the 8 rides he gave the past 2 days he got a 3 and two 4 ratings for no apparent reason. 2 of his pings were 20 minutes away also. It's just dead and I feel for him since this is gonna go on for months.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I don't remember swine, sars, bird or h1n1 freaking folks out this much! What gives? Just 24 hour media hammering it for ratings?

I thought so and it calmed me. But I don't think major corporations would fall for hype. Disneyland closing is freaking me out!

@Benjamin M what precautions are you taking while driving? Your thoughts would be helpful. I'm out going so I get a lot of hands extended after rides and I shake em without thought.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I don't remember swine, sars, bird or h1n1 freaking folks out this much! What gives? Just 24 hour media hammering it for ratings?
> 
> I thought so and it calmed me. But I don't think major corporations would fall for hype. Disneyland closing is freaking me out!
> 
> @Benjamin M what precautions are you taking while driving? Your thoughts would be helpful. I'm out going so I get a lot of hands extended after rides and I shake em without thought.


I do. Remember Ebola? Endless news cycles.

What am I doing? Same as when I was a medic during the other dooms day viruses. Keeping my hands clean.



Mkang14 said:


> An incredibly contagious virus wiped out 20+ in one nursing home. That's scary.


A huge number of the cases were isolated to one place with the most susceptible, the elderly.

Meanwhile, healthy and young people without any preexisting conditions are freaking out.

The flu has killed THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE but we haven't shut down over that, have we? And it is more than likely that this has been around since at least January. But the media did not know.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> What am I doing? Same as when I *was a medic* during the other dooms day viruses. Keeping my hands clean.


Thanks! That's why I asked you specifically. Keeping my hands clean too. Considering gloving up for loading luggage. But knowing my dumbass, I'll take em off to shake!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> An incredibly contagious virus wiped out 20+ in one nursing home. That's scary.


But it's been reported that seniors are at greatest risk. It's not surprising that it would wipe out a nursing home. And those not seniors for the most part just get mild flu symptoms if any. Take Donovan Mitchell of the Utah Jazz. Has COVID-19, asystematic.

Old folks need to be super super careful not to catch this thing. The rest of us are most likely going to get it at some point, but won't be that big a deal (hopefully).


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Thanks! That's why I asked you specifically. Keeping my hands clean too. Considering gloving up for loading luggage. But knowing my dumbass, I'll take em off to shake!


During cold and flu season, honestly, one should follow the same measures. Avoid physical contact, wash your hands frequently, disinfect surfaces. Snappy salute instead of a handshake.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> A huge number of the cases were isolated to one place with the most susceptible, the elderly.
> 
> Meanwhile, healthy and young people without any preexisting conditions are freaking out.
> 
> The flu has killed THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE but we haven't shut down over that, have we? And it is more than likely that this has been around since at least January. But the media did not know.


Imagine if people are careless and the virus is spread through multiple nursing homes in each state.

Pretty sure many healthy people are more concerned for their loved ones. Because if you or I get it, so does everyone we get in contact with.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

People complain when the powers that be aren’t doing anything, then complain when they do.

Such is human nature.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Old folks need to be super super careful not to catch this thing.


Or the flu.. Or pneumonia..



Mkang14 said:


> Imagine if people are careless and the virus is spread through multiple nursing homes in each state.
> 
> Pretty sure many healthy people are more concerned for their loved ones. Because if you or I get it, so does everyone we get in contact with.


See above



ABQuber said:


> People complain when the powers that be aren't doing anything, then complain when they do.
> 
> Such is human nature.


This is media driven here in the USA. Politicians react accordingly.

Oh, and state of emergency? Big influx of money.

This is a crummy photo of the most scary call of my career. Small plane crash, aviation fuel absolutely everywhere, dry summer afternoon. When this photo was taken, I had already left with the pilot - found right next to the red hot engine on the forest floor, with extrication equipment throwing sparks everywhere trying to free his passenger from the wreckage.










Several of the people in this photo, including the patient they were working on, experienced chemical burns from the fuel. But guess what? Despite falling from the sky, ripping through trees, and sustaining injuries - nobody died.

The local news had a blip on the story. If it had become a fireball and multiple responders and the patients had died, the networks would be calling experts and going on about it.

The moral. We face death every single day. I passed by a fatality coming home this afternoon. But fear sells, and a lot of people are profiting from that right now as many of us struggle.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> During cold and flu season, honestly, one should follow the same measures. Avoid physical contact, wash your hands frequently, disinfect surfaces. Snappy salute instead of a handshake.


I just say "Hey ya" with a wave.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've been shot at in the middle of the night in the Sinai desert........seen bodies floating down a canal........carried a body in a coffin with 5 other soldiers in 140 degree heat on an airport tarmac.

When you are born, you start to die.

This is manageable for me. For others, not so much. And therein lies the problem.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I made $144 over 7 hours. I got a lucky long trip into bmore, got a trip down 95 to Wheaton, then worked the beltway.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I made $144 over 7 hours. I got a lucky long trip into bmore, got a trip down 95 to Wheaton, then worked the beltway.


I did well yesterday thanks to some long trips, including downtown to Fort Lee. Three Marines, just got fresh ink. I laughed at their trash talk amongst each other and we talked about how everyone is freaking out, including the guard at the gate refusing to handle IDs - while wearing gloves.

Wish I had more of these pax, always respectful and tip well. Unfortunately, nothing leaving the base - first time ever.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I did well yesterday thanks to some long trips, including downtown to Fort Lee. Three Marines, just got fresh ink. I laughed at their trash talk amongst each other and we talked about how everyone is freaking out, including the guard at the gate refusing to handle IDs - while wearing gloves.
> 
> Wish I had more of these pax, always respectful and tip well. Unfortunately, nothing leaving the base - first time ever.


I get a lot of guys just out of BUDS on Coronado island going for their first burger and fries in weeks.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The last 2 weeks have been normal for me on the revenue side of things, except for the lack of airport runs, I'm still making the same.

Let's see what this week brings.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> The last 2 weeks have been normal for me on the revenue side of things, except for the lack of airport runs, I'm still making the same.
> 
> Let's see what this week brings.


RVA is a college city. Two major universities, both on spring break - extended now. Key restaurants and bars are closing or already closed. Local schools are closed. No tourists. Business travel has ceased. Companies are shifting to telework.

In short, we have absolutely no market.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

As of this weekend in YYC, we've closed schools, universities, day cares, business travel is basically zero, many small businesses are shut down of their own accord, theatres and city recreational facilities are shut down....etc....etc.......


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> As of this weekend in YYC, we've closed schools, universities, day cares, business travel is basically zero, many small businesses are shut down of their own accord, theatres and city recreational facilities are shut down....etc....etc.......


Yep, time to freak a bit. Not much till we know more.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

https://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh4oaZyV21HKCkB79h


Mkang14 said:


> Yeah not sure why they would do that. Possibly the people that come by to open and close the gate or the people that clean that area are also staying home?
> 
> The high number of people that died in that 1 nursing home and the latest reports of long term effects for those that recover are the most alarming.
> 
> An incredibly contagious virus wiped out 20+ in one nursing home. That's scary.


Yeah, but do you fit the description for the typical nursing home resident? Most are there waiting to die.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

From what I have read, it has 3X the mortality rate of the "regular" flu. We only have a couple months of data on this virus, and it is spreading---globally. I think it's better to take precautions.

I certainly don't want to go through *this* again. That's me, TheFluCanBeDeadly, a temporary account I used until I reestablished my existing/1st account (LyftNewbie10).


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> People are losing their minds. Much like weather reporters blowing hurricanes way out of proportion.
> 
> 80 deaths in the US. So far, this flu season, 16,000.
> 
> Another dumb coronavirus thread. Just needed to rant.


Ben, Australia has a population of only 25 million, which is tiny in comparison to the US, but we are blessed with probably one of the best and certainly one of the most accessible health care systems in the world.

Yesterday it was predicted as many as 50,000 Australians could die from coronavirus if the Australian Government's most conservative modelling comes true.

Deputy chief medical officer Paul Kelly said the government was looking at the possibility of between 20 and 60 per cent of the country's 25 million citizens contracting the killer virus - with a fatality rate of one per cent.

He would not say exactly how many the government was predicting, just that it was somewhere between German chancellor Angela Merkel's 60 per cent prediction and NSW Health's Dr Kerry Chant's modelling of 20 per cent.

"It's something in the range, I'm not going to speculate on the actual numbers," Professor Kelly said on Monday.

"The death rate is around one per cent. You can do the maths."

===

This is not 'just the flu'.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Ben, Australia has a population of only 25 million, which is tiny in comparison to the US, but we are blessed with probably one of the best and certainly one of the most accessible health care systems in the world.
> 
> Yesterday it was predicted as many as 50,000 Australians could die from coronavirus if the Australian Government's most conservative modelling comes true.
> 
> ...


All those numbers are based off an incorrect idea of how many people have been infected. Its a lot more widespread than people think. Government agencies are very low in their estimate on how many people are infected, and therefore the mortality rate looks a lot higher than it really is.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> Yeah, but do you fit the description for the typical nursing home resident? Most are there waiting to die.


You obviously haven't visited an assisted living facility lately.

- Restaurant
- Swimming pool
- Movie theater
- Party room
- Reading room
- Bus service to nearby shopping and houses of worship
and that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> This is not 'just the flu'.


I never said that it was.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> People are overreacting based on the endless news cycles, fueling ratings and fear.
> 
> Closing a fenced in outdoor area. That defies any logic.


You do realize this can spread from animals fir?

As a ex paramedic, I'm surprised you're taking this litely.

Issue is how many people have it that don't know it? 
Spread it around to others and it gets to a person with a compromised immune system, or a elderly person?

Come on, you're better than that Benjamin.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> You obviously haven't visited an assisted living facility lately.
> 
> - Restaurant
> - Swimming pool
> ...


Assisted living is not the same as a skilled nursing facility, aka "nursing home". And those are often depressing, people yelling from their rooms with an overwhelming stench of urine and feces. Loads of them around here.



Iann said:


> You do realize this can spread from animals fir?
> 
> As a ex paramedic, I'm surprised you're taking this litely.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you are not referring to dogs, because that is not accurate.

I'm not going to hoard resources and fear walking outside of my house. This is survivable to otherwise healthy individuals.

So many things to be scared about, so many ways to die. But people follow the media and local economy shuts down over a tiny threat in the grand scheme.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Whether people agree with this or not isn’t the issue, this is our new normal, for now. 
We have no choice but to adapt and plan ahead. If your area still has things open, plan that they may close. 

My city abruptly closed bars and restaurants at 2am this am in my county. As of this am, we only have 13 cases, and 48 statewide. But 2 of the cases work in education and another case works as a civilian with the police department. That is a lot of people than can be infected. 

We closed our schools, colleges, casinos. museums, churches, zoo, restaurants/bars and municipal court. All events are cancelled.

I don’t understand why they closed your dog park, unless more than 10 people congregate their at one time.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I don't understand why they closed your dog park, unless more than 10 people congregate their at one time.


Because they've lost their damned minds.

The manager is also a germaphobe.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Thanks! That's why I asked you specifically. Keeping my hands clean too. Considering gloving up for loading luggage. But knowing my dumbass, I'll take em off to shake!


Please don't shake anyone's hands.

I'm using my Lysol and wipes several times throughout the day. The solo pax that wanted to sit in the front, I asked they sit in back. The few that sat behind me, I asked if they would move to the far right. Since Friday, I've only had solo riders.

I roll my windows down after every ride. I barely get rides anymore, now that so much is closed. I use more hand sanitizer more if I'm not near a sink to wash my hands. I'm not paranoid about the virus, but I'm taking it seriously.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Please don't shake anyone's hands.
> 
> I'm using my Lysol and wipes several times throughout the day. The solo pax that wanted to sit in the front, I asked they sit in back. The few that sat behind me, I asked if they would move to the far right. Since Friday, I've only had solo riders.
> 
> I roll my windows down after every ride. I barely get rides anymore, now that do much is closed. I use more hand sanitizer more if Im not near a sink to wash my hands. I'm not paranoid about the virus, but I'm taking it seriously.


Did you take the same precautions to prevent catching or spreading the flu?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Did you take the same precautions to prevent catching or spreading the flu?


I haven't had the flu in probably younger years or more. I barely get colds. If I were sick, I wouldn't drive people.

And I've always ben one to wash my hands. use Lysol and wipes and hand sanitizer.

This would be a great time for you to resurrect your health care career. R/S will get slower and slower. Plan ahead or wait on a sinking ship and complain.

This virus isn't the flu.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Reading the local news. Two deaths in Virginia, both men in their 70s. One positive case in the neighboring county, a woman in her 20s. Staying at home, minor symptoms.

Took me to page 3 to find the latest homicide in the city, two killed in one shooting. And those are daily reports, but not enough to scare the public because they occur in low income places and among the same demographic.

Point is, perspective.



Invisible said:


> I haven't had the flu in probably younger years or more. I barely get colds. If I were sick, I wouldn't drive people.
> 
> And I've always ben one to wash my hands. use Lysol and wipes and hand sanitizer.
> 
> ...


Point is that you should have taken those steps to prevent spreading the flu, which is fatal to a percentage of the population. This is not the flu and I did not say that it is. But the population most at risk is the same demographic.

Maybe once this blows over people will continue being vigilant about keeping their hands and cars clean. But I doubt it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Reading the local news. Two deaths in Virginia, both men in their 70s. One positive case in the neighboring county, a woman in her 20s. Staying at home, minor symptoms.
> 
> Took me to page 3 to find the latest homicide in the city, two killed in one shooting. And those are daily reports, but not enough to scare the public because they occur in low income places and among the same demographic.
> 
> ...


You didn't read my post. I never drove when I had the fku or was sick. I rarely get sick.

It's the government you should take your anger out on. Not people like me, who don't agree with your narrative. .

And I always kept the interior of my car clean withLysol wipes and window cleaner. I never had an issue with cleanliness and hygiene.

Step off your high horse, man up and stop complaining!!!!!!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Assisted living is not the same as a skilled nursing facility, aka "nursing home".


That's a true statement.

But whenever I hear someone (like the person I quoted) talk about nursing homes, and how people in them are going to live a couple of months and then die, I know I'm talking to someone who is clueless.

If people want to talk about Skilled Nursing Facilities, and about Rehabilitation, we can talk about those.

My mother broke her ankle a few years ago. She spent a couple of months in a live-in rehab facility. Keeping corona virus out of places like that is tremendously important.

No, I'm not an expert on how that should be done.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> But whenever I hear someone (like the person I quoted) talk about nursing homes, and how people in them are going to live a couple of months and then die, I know I'm talking to someone who is clueless.


Unfortunately, I have encountered many like that. One was especially bad, we called it "death's waiting room". Patients went in and were dead not long after. Piss poor care, horrible conditions.

Thankfully, it was abruptly shut down and demolished. Nothing has been put there many years later, not even a park.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> You didn't read my post. I never drove when I had the fku or was sick. I rarely get sick.
> 
> It's the government you should take your anger out on. Not people like me, who don't agree with your narrative. .
> 
> ...


I apologize.

So, everything is shut down here, including state offices. Except for my wife's department, Dept of Taxation - and others like it.

People are now hoarding food here. Two deaths in our state.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm the one who just had the flu. It really and truly sucked.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm the one who just had the flu. It really and truly sucked.


I think I mentioned this on here (this thread), my Mom likely already had this virus. Symptoms match. She was in Italy.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I apologize.


Np, and Im sorry about telling you to man up.

I know everyone is just annoyed, as I am. Just because I'm accepting it, doesn't mean I agree with all that's happening. I still can't believe they closed our bars. That's the bulk of the R/S business here nights and wknds, which is now dead.

I saw on our news today a city on the southeast side by the lake here closed the dog park. So I get your frustration. Yet they have Goodwill retail stores open. SMH on that one.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Np. I know everyone is just annoyed, as I am. Just because I'm accepting it, doesn't mean I agree with all that's happening. I still can't believe they closed our bars. That's the bulk of the R/S business here, which is now dead.
> 
> I saw on our news today a city on the southeast side by the lake her closed the dog park. So get your frustration. Yet they have Goodwill retail stores open. SMH on that one.


It's a giant shit sandwich and we're all taking a bite.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> In short, we have absolutely no market.


So, you might say your decision to pursue rideshare driving as a sole source of income was a regrettable one?

Too bad you didn't stick with that first-responder gig. You'd have plenty of job security right about now. The pay was probably better, too.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm finally taking that old advice and learning to code.

&#128104;&#127996;‍&#128187;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I'm finally taking that old advice and learning to code.
> 
> &#128104;&#127996;‍&#128187;


Good for you!!

I thought of learning to code or learning to become a medical biller/coder. I'm just not smart enough.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> People are overreacting based on the endless news cycles, fueling ratings and fear.


Yeah? Seen any of the reports about the situation in Italy?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> So, you might say your decision to pursue rideshare driving as a sole source of income was a regrettable one?
> 
> Too bad you didn't stick with that first-responder gig. You'd have plenty of job security right about now. The pay was probably better, too.


I served for ten years. I saw some horrible shit, dealt with politics and BS. My wife began having major mental problems following her Dad blowing his brains out and I helped her, trying my best.

So don't start without the full story, with me or anyone.



waldowainthrop said:


> I'm finally taking that old advice and learning to code.
> 
> &#128104;&#127996;‍&#128187;


Prior to RS I was a full stack web developer. I may return to it but I cannot stomach working for a company and it's tough as an IC.

Definitely not a bad move, please let me know if you have any questions. LEMP/LAMP stack, along with a bunch of JS libraries and APIs.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Yeah? Seen any of the reports about the situation in Italy?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/people-freaking-out-will-work-for-food.386178/post-6001786


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm not going to hoard resources and fear walking outside of my house. This is survivable to otherwise healthy individuals.


Nobody is recommending irrational "hoarding" of resources or refusing to walk outside.

We won't know about some of the cases of people who are already infected for as much as two weeks; even then, some of the people who are already infected may have only mild symptoms by then, and not realize they are carrying the virus. Those people would be transmitting the infection during the next two weeks, and then it will be another two weeks before we might find out who they have infected.

The most important thing right now is do what we have to do to make sure that people to _stop transmitting the virus_ until we can find out how far it has already spread, and before the health care delivery system becomes completely overwhelmed with an unmanageable number of cases.

There's no reason for panic, but there is very good reason for absolute seriousness about this.

Just because you think you're unlikely to die from it is no reason to be unconcerned: you had damned well better not need any other serious medical treatment for some time to come. Have a heart attack? Forget getting an ICU bed. In a serious car crash and rushed to the hospital in critical condition? Fahqque -- sorry, no ICU.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> 80 deaths in the US. So far, this flu season, 16,000.
> 
> Another dumb coronavirus thread. Just needed to rant.


The problem with comparing covid-19 to the flu is that because of vaccines & immunities, a small part of the population gets the flu every year. With covid19 NO ONE has any immunity and it's highly contagious. Look at Italy. Their first case was 2 weeks before U.S. and as of today they have over 31,000 infected. Right now we have over 5000 (known) but based on the curve it's likely to be in the 31,000 range very soon. Some will have little to no symptoms. Many people that recover will have permanent lung damage. Many will die. I have many loved ones in the high risk group and I'm afraid for them. I'm no spring chicken either.

Also, the flu death rate is .1%. Covid19 is estimated to be about 3.4%. That's a HUGE difference.

Its not something to take lightly. All sports and disney are closed. No amount of media "hype" would close these events. I hope all my fellow ants stay safe and healthy.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Prior to RS I was a full stack web developer. I may return to it but I cannot stomach working for a company and it's tough as an IC.
> 
> Definitely not a bad move, please let me know if you have any questions. LEMP/LAMP stack, along with a bunch of JS libraries and APIs.


Thanks!

I'm picking it up after a couple of years barely doing anything at all with it. My background is front-end (semi-professionally) but my programming skills are pretty weak. I know a tiny bit of JS and Ruby, very solid responsive-oriented HTML/CSS, I know my way around a command line sort of, as well as working with web-adjacent skills. I'm probably going to focus on Node and Vue.js. I'm not learning it to get a job in it, but I have a business which will benefit from me being able to make and maintain my own websites. But that business idea is going nowhere while the economy is broken, so I might as well invest in learning in the meantime.

I do find the "learn to code" refrain glib and not very helpful, but yeah, I'm learning to code again. &#128517;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Strongly


UberchickATL said:


> No amount of media "hype" would close these events.


I disagree.

But all anyone can do is sit back and see how this plays out.



waldowainthrop said:


> I'm probably going to focus on Node and Vue.js.


Bingo. Two excellent things to focus on. Dip your toes in PHP and Java, too.

Two great resources, Team Treehouse and Laracasts


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm probably going to stop driving if revenues drop to 50% in the next couple of days..........I'm down 35% in the last 2 as it is...........


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I'm probably going to stop driving if revenues drop to 50% in the next couple of days..........I'm down 35% in the last 2 days.


I didn't even bother today. Looked for a surge this morning - zero. Lyft heat map was nonexistent. But there were still plenty of ants on the Uber pax app.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I made $85 in 6 and a half hours today......usually have $120-$150 in the app by 130 PM........

The way things are headed, I see a 30 day overall country wide shutdown coming in the next 2 weeks. Mrs ANT 7 is a healthcare professional, so I'll be driving her to work every day, and picking her up.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I made $85 in 6 and a half hours.......usually have $120-$150 by 130 PM........


Hell of a lot better than me yesterday.

And kudos for driving your wife to work. How is she holding up during this?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Bingo. Two excellent things to focus on. Dip your toes in PHP and Java, too.
> 
> Two great resources, Team Treehouse and Laracasts


Thanks. &#128077;&#127996;

To give you a sense of how much I need to learn to code: I know enough HTML and CSS that I could probably teach an intermediate course on both. I am so bad at JavaScript that I would probably fail a beginner's test on it. But I guess I have it in me to learn this stuff.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Thanks. &#128077;&#127996;
> 
> To give you a sense of how much I need to learn to code: I know enough HTML and CSS that I could probably teach an intermediate course on both. I am so bad at JavaScript that I would probably fail a beginner's test on it. But I guess I have it in me to learn this stuff.


Message me to continue this conversation


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ben......

Wifey is fine. All her patients are prescreened and on a long term treatment schedule, so, very minimal risk.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Ben......
> 
> Wifey is fine. All her patients are prescreened and on a long term treatment schedule, so, very minimal risk.


Excellent. Glad to hear!


----------



## UberSoCal7 (Mar 16, 2020)

No one should be driving. Risk your health and others for 30 bucks. Why? The government is going to send you a bigger check than you will make driving. Plus your rent will be delayed for a few months with Governor declaration.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberSoCal7 said:


> No one should be driving. Risk your health and others for 30 bucks. Why? The government is going to send you a bigger check than you will make driving. Plus your rent will be delayed for a few months with Governor declaration.


You risk your health and safety whenever you get behind the wheel of a vehicle or pick up a total stranger.

Bigger check? Not holding my breath.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UberSoCal7 said:


> No one should be driving. Risk your health and others for 30 bucks. Why? The government is going to send you a bigger check than you will make driving. Plus your rent will be delayed for a few months with Governor declaration.


This is going to last into the fall at least. I don't see it being contained and stopped in the short term.

Vulnerable populations (elderly) should be protected until a vaccine is found. I think that is the goal atm. To slow the progression and give some time to find a cure. Also, they need to appear like they are doing something. By closing venues and placing travel restriction, it increases reelection chances. If they don't do these things, it guarantees a Democratic president in 2020. Its a no win situation.

Majority of younger people working in the public will get the virus. People won't keep up social distancing longer than a couple weeks. As time goes on, people will start risking it. Their food stores will run out and they will have to shop, alot of people will have already had it or suspect they had it. Vigilance will wane. If you don't get it now, you will get it 1-4 months from now. The only people who won't get it are some vulnerable elderly population who aren't interacting with public.

This means that when schools open in April, people will start poking their heads out, despite whether they have it or not. The US economy cannot shut down for more than a few weeks without doing lasting damage. Business owners will need the income or go bankrupt. Layoffs, etc, and a real recession.

The only questions I have are:

1) When will I get CV? (If I turtle up now, I will certainly get it when people start to emerge in coming weeks.)
2) How severe will it affect me?
3) When will economy start opening up? (When will rides resume?)
4) How much money will this cost me?

My guesses:

1) I will get it within the next month.

2) It will affect me like a normal flu. I will feel ill for a few days, have respiratory ailment (cough, tiredness) for a couple weeks.

3) Rides will start to open up in April when schools reopen. It won't be normal, but it will be enough to survive.

4) I suspect it will cost me 3-5 weeks of salary. 3-5K when final accounting is done.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

My state was at 48 for the last two days. We're up to 72 now. Last Thurs, we only had 7. So I think this will be going on for awhile with bars, restaurants and everything closed. I guess Walmart will be the new hang out place for some. Not me; I'm good with my nature.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> Yeah, but do you fit the description for the typical nursing home resident? Most are there waiting to die.


I dont know what to tell you except, my grandparents, parents, uncles, aunts, etc are worth so much to me. They have shown nothing but love to us. I am not willing to throw away their life.

I think the shelter in place, america taking action is a great thing and if we can give up some things for a short period of time to help save some lives, then we can manage.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> My state was at 48 for the last two days. We're up to 72 now. Last Thurs, we only had 7. So I think this will be going on for awhile with bars, restaurants and everything closed. I guess Walmart will be the new hang out place for some. Not me; I'm good with my nature.
> 
> View attachment 432003


Deaths, zero. Case fatality rate, zero.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Deaths, zero. Case fatality rate, zero.


Yes but considering we had just 1 case 1.5 weeks ago is quite a large jump.

We have different views, so rather than go back and forth, I respectfully agree to disagree.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yes but considering we had just 1 case 1.5 weeks ago is quite a large jump.
> 
> We have different views, so rather than go back and forth, I respectfully agree to disagree.


Fair enough. Love the avatar &#128514; and you know I love you too


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Fair enough. Love the avatar &#128514; and you know I love you too


Hahaha. Hopefully I can take off the mask in a few weeks.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> But I don't think major corporations would fall for hype. Disneyland closing is freaking me out!





UberchickATL said:


> No amount of media "hype" would close these events.


Social pressure plays a big part. If event/venueA closes while event/venueB decides to remain open, there is backlash.
People start calling event/venueB murderers basically, and how they're only driven by the almighty dollar.
So whether event/venueB believes it's a hyped up over-reaction or not, they are "forced" to cancel/close to save face.
Then it just snowballs.


Invisible said:


> My state was at 48 for the last two days. We're up to 72 now





Invisible said:


> Yes but considering we had just 1 case 1.5 weeks ago is quite a large jump.


As testing becomes more readily available. numbers will rapidly climb.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> People are overreacting based on the endless news cycles, fueling ratings and fear.
> 
> Closing a fenced in outdoor area. That defies any logic.


You don't seem to understand how diseases work.
To kill 12,000 people 12 MILLION people had to catch the flu.

If 12 Million people catch Covid 19 (all the "overreacting" you think is going on is to prevent this btw as Covid is More contagious than the Flu) you are looking at OVER 432,000 deaths (from the primary respiratory symptoms) plus additional deaths from the overload this would put our hospitals under.

So, no this isn't an "overreaction" and you seem to think you know more than Doctors with actual Degrees and further specialization in Epidemiology. Which, by the way, is an argument from ignorance.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

In other news - 

Apparently the email from our apartment complex was a form letter sent to all properties, including ones that had "dog parks" (in quotes because the properties are crummy, no legit dog park) requiring that residents walk through common areas. 

I *****ed about that last night. My neighbor and leasing agent was like "bro. I hear you. Now F off. And stay six feet away! No I'm not going to shake your hand!!" 😂 

Our "dog park" has dogs enjoying themselves again.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> As testing becomes more readily available. numbers will rapidly climb.


Actually, as the number of walking sick continue to spread the disease the numbers will rapidly climb.
If this weren't as contagious as it is, if people were actually self isolating as even DD Trump finally understands is important, if people weren't continuing to "downplay" this, like you, we wouldn't even have an Italy situation to reference as New infections would already have started to taper off.

But, instead, we repatriated folks from Wuhan MONTHS after it was too late, we allowed people to fly all over this country while they were awaiting test results, we allowed and even encouraged people to keep going out to eat and spread the virus "cause it is all just a big dumb plot by the dems to hurt our president"...
SMH at the idiots that continue to think they are as smart as the Doctors that actually know what they are talking about.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You don't seem to understand how diseases work.
> To kill 12,000 people 12 MILLION people had to catch the flu.
> 
> If 12 Million people catch Covid 19 (all the "overreacting" you think is going on is to prevent this btw as Covid is More contagious than the Flu) you are looking at OVER 432,000 deaths (from the primary respiratory symptoms) plus additional deaths from the overload this would put our hospitals under.
> ...


I am talking about the United States and *deaths, *not cases. There's a huge difference, especially confirmed cases with healthy individuals that will be quarantined for a while with flu-like symptoms.

But feel free to panic. To each their own. Anyone in the service industry is totally screwed right now.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> if people weren't continuing to "downplay" this, like you,


How is what I said "downplaying" it?
Thanks for freaking out though.
Can I have at least 1 role of toilet paper from you?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh, and state of emergency? Big influx of money.


While true declaring a State of Emergency does open bank doors to States and Cities for federal funds and disaster relief one of the most important things it almost always includes are anti gouging laws.
I certainly hope you don't think the actual reason for what the government is doing, in this case, is to "put more money in their own pockets".
Seriously.
Because the primary goal here is to stop the spread of a disease that is more contagious than the Flu and between 20 and 50 times deadlier.

Or, would you really rather see approximately 19 million people catching this thing with the corresponding death count?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> How is what I said "downplaying" it?
> Thanks for freaking out though.
> Can I have at least 1 role of toilet paper from you?


I'm actually finding that the Scott single ply isn't that bad


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> People are overreacting based on the endless news cycles, fueling ratings and fear.
> 
> Closing a fenced in outdoor area. That defies any logic.


Dude, would you need to see fatalities in the hundreds of thousands or millions before wondering if something should be done to quell the spread of Covid-19?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Symptoms are so mild in a lot of cases that many have already had it and not even realized. The whole thing just reeks of bs to me at this point. I think Trump will emerge as the hero somehow, for nipping it in the bud and rescuing the economy, which will secure him another term.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> During cold and flu season, honestly, one should follow the same measures. Avoid physical contact, wash your hands frequently, disinfect surfaces. Snappy salute instead of a handshake.


Im giving you advice right now. Go take a walk then go watch some movies relax .


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I do. Remember Ebola? Endless news cycles.
> 
> What am I doing? Same as when I was a medic during the other dooms day viruses. Keeping my hands clean.
> 
> ...


Going to trust the CDC and WHO on this one. As well as Dr Fauci who testified in front of congress.

Dr. Fauci answered the question, before Congress, of why Coronavirus is way more serious, than Flu, very precisely. Made 100% sense to me.

It's far more contagious and it's mortality rate is 10X what the flu is. Also, there's no vaccine and treatment is still limited.

I was also a naysayer, even a few days ago. It's a pandemic with harsh ramifications. One only needs to look at Italy, and other countries, to grasp the potential.

Am now taking this serious. Big business doesn't just shutdown without damn good reason.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Im giving you advice right now. Go take a walk then go watch some movies relax .


Excellent advice. I've been chilling today.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm actually finding that the Scott single ply isn't that bad


They were 2-ply to start with, right?
Then you separated them to double the yield....








You're smart.


----------



## Phila-mena (Feb 18, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Drove for about five hours today, made about $30 - including rush hour.
> 
> 
> All but one pax was going to or from work - mainly fast food restaurants. Zaxby's Chicken was on a skeleton crew and only the drive through was open
> ...


$30? At least you got your gas ⛽ money back


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Phila-mena said:


> $30? At least you got your gas ⛽ money back


30+ mpg mixed, 45 highway. $10 gets me through two shifts right now. So there's that.



Taxi2Uber said:


> They were 2-ply to start with, right?
> Then you separated them to double the yield....
> View attachment 432040
> 
> You're smart.


Joking? No, single ply. https://www.target.com/p/scott-1000-septic-safe-toilet-paper/-/A-53402416


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

When you pick them up say the only place your going is quarantine buster


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> When you pick them up say the only place your going is quarantine buster


Riiiiiight


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> People are being extra precautious for the time being. As they should.
> 
> Some can gamble with their life and people around them but others dont want to take the risk.


Not by hoarding toilet paper, please!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Transportador said:


> Not by hoarding toilet paper, please!


Ugh was not talking about toilet paper. I was talking about exposure, please! &#128129;‍♀

Since you brought it up,
Debating if I should dip into my cottonelle fund or stick with angel soft for now &#129300;.

Also have this extra strong great value pack. I've never used but wondering if I'm about to get ass burn &#129300;.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Ugh was not talking about toilet paper. I was talking about exposure, please! &#128129;‍♀
> 
> Since you brought it up,
> Debating if I should dip into my cottonelle fund or stick with angel soft for now &#129300;.
> ...


Honestly, single ply cheap TP really isn't that bad. It does the job. Plus, many folks are programmed to do their business right before showering.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Ugh was not talking about toilet paper. I was talking about exposure, please! &#128129;‍♀
> 
> Since you brought it up,
> Debating if I should dip into my cottonelle fund or stick with angel soft for now &#129300;.
> ...


I know you're just waiting to sell them on eBay at $19 a roll LOL.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Transportador said:


> I know you're just waiting to sell them on eBay at $19 a roll LOL.


Aye. Mkang and I have had our differences but hopefully that's a joke.

But speaking of which, hear about the brothers hoarding hand sanitizer and trying to sell it at massively increased prices?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Aye. Mkang and I have had our differences but hopefully that's a joke.
> 
> But speaking of which, hear about the brothers hoarding hand sanitizer and trying to sell it at massively increased prices?


They got busted by the authority.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Transportador said:


> I know you're just waiting to sell them on eBay at $19 a roll LOL.


Then I would have to figure out Ebay  . Not worth the trouble.

Maybe I'll finally make my throne. Possibilities are endless &#129300;


----------



## MarkMan (Mar 4, 2020)

The low fatality rate is because people are getting adequate care right now. Once the hospitals are overrun the fatality rate will go up. There is only so many people a hospital can take care of.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MarkMan said:


> The low fatality rate is because people are getting adequate care right now. Once the hospitals are overrun the fatality rate will go up. There is only so many people a hospital can take care of.


Or, and just humor me here, because mainstream media needs ratings and states benefit in the millions from declaring emergencies.

Infected *otherwise healthy individuals, *will experience mild to moderate symptoms. The elderly and high risk individuals (immunocompromised) are likely to die, as with every other disease.

Will this wipe out the majority of the United States? No. Are the death tolls at or greater than other illnesses, trauma, murder, suicide, etc? No. Are people in a total panic because of endless news stories, like past "doomsday" issues? Oh, you betcha.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> That's a true statement.
> 
> But whenever I hear someone (like the person I quoted) talk about nursing homes, and how people in them are going to live a couple of months and then die, I know I'm talking to someone who is clueless.
> 
> ...


I didn't say a couple months. I was describing the facilities Benjamin described, where a lot of people are bed-ridden and they're living out the rest of their lives. Could be years. You should've known from my original post I wasn't referring to the assisted living "resorts" many seniors live at.

Doing pizza delivery I saw plenty of both.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm a self-employed pimp now. Any ladies out there need to get serviced?


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> People are being extra precautious for the time being. As they should.
> 
> Some can gamble with their life and people around them but others dont want to take the risk.


Sorry, I like your hair! @Benjamin M , watch out for those tiny droplets in the air


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> Sorry, I like your hair! @Benjamin M , watch out for those tiny droplets in the air


Ironically, I watched a video about the actor in your avatar this morning. Did you know that he broke his neck on SNL and kept it a serect to avoid being kicked from the show?


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Ironically, I watched a video about the actor in your avatar this morning. Did you know that he broke his neck on SNL and kept it a serect to avoid being kicked from the show?


Chris Kattan? That's insane. Based on these skits it's hard to believe he's 5'8. Breaking your neck has to be right up there with drowning, sounds terrifying. Edit #2 also shows what a lot of people have to go through to have the success they've had, not easy


----------



## Dastewart10 (Dec 21, 2019)

UberSoCal7 said:


> No one should be driving. Risk your health and others for 30 bucks. Why? The government is going to send you a bigger check than you will make driving. Plus your rent will be delayed for a few months with Governor declaration.


My complex is only looking at reducing the rent by half. They want letters from employers when i asked a full time Uber and Lyft drivers, crickets. Then need to provide earnings statements showing the drop in income.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Dastewart10 said:


> My complex is only looking at reducing the rent by half. They want letters from employers when i asked a full time Uber and Lyft drivers, crickets. Then need to provide earnings statements showing the drop in income.


I did not even think about rent. Food for thought.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You obviously haven't visited an assisted living facility lately.
> 
> - Restaurant
> - Swimming pool
> ...


What? Not the ones I have seen. Even the higher priced assisted living here does not have a restaurant or pool. They might have bus service for shopping and a gathering place where you can have drinks... and a beauty salon. But that's all, and it is for those who can afford it. Assisted living for those with less financial means is pretty meager. Not many amenities.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Ironically, I watched a video about the actor in your avatar this morning. Did you know that he broke his neck on SNL and kept it a serect to avoid being kicked from the show?


Did you see the video about the actress who slept with Harvey Weinstein and kept it a secret to avoid being kicked from the show?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gilby said:


> What? Not the ones I have seen. Even the higher priced assisted living here does not have a restaurant or pool. They might have bus service for shopping and a gathering place where you can have drinks... and a beauty salon. But that's all, and it is for those who can afford it. Assisted living for those with less financial means is pretty meager. Not many amenities.


I have been watching Kidding with Jim Carrey. The assisted living, including the "bus stop", was very interesting.



OldBay said:


> Did you see the video about the actress who slept with Harvey Weinstein and kept it a secret to avoid being kicked from the show?


No. Link? (not that I really care, that reply was random)


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Drove for about five hours today, made about $30 - including rush hour.
> 
> 
> All but one pax was going to or from work - mainly fast food restaurants. Zaxby's Chicken was on a skeleton crew and only the drive through was open
> ...


JUST IN:

2,200,000 DEATHS POSSIBLE IN US FROM CORONA VIRUS.

20% UNEMPLOYMENT POSSIBILITY


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> JUST IN:
> 
> 2,200,000 DEATHS POSSIBLE IN US FROM CORONA VIRUS.
> 
> 20% UNEMPLOYMENT POSSIBILITY


*PANIC! DON'T WORK! DON'T BUY ANYTHING! THE SKY IS FALLING! *


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I don't remember swine, sars, bird or h1n1 freaking folks out this much! What gives? Just 24 hour media hammering it for ratings?
> 
> I thought so and it calmed me. But I don't think major corporations would fall for hype. Disneyland closing is freaking me out!


 Disneyland closing is the only thing that makes sense to me. Think of it. 50,000 guests, all those kids touching EVERY possible surface.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

never seen anything like this, no pings malls closed everything closed..............its mad max movie.........crime will skyrocket now......this is targeting the poor, since they live paycheck to paycheck, while all the people in the twitterverse celebrities, techies etc love"social distancing" because tech companies let you work from home while rich athletes/celebrities have tons of money. Fire the techies from their jobs and see how much they love this.

Total economic terrorism against poor people, many who are minorities. All for a virus that kills according to the data 0 people in Russia, 7k plus cases in S korea and less than 100 deaths and around 100 here.

50k died of pneumonia last year, they were hundreds of thousands of HIV/AIDS patients with poor immunity and no effective treatments from 1980-1995 and that didn't mean we shut down the nation.....Respiratory infections have been around for thousands of years and will be for a thousand more since they mutate etc. They have always taken a toll on the sick and elderly, but this doesn't mean we should not have any freedom.

Reasonable actions, wash your hands, dont go out when sick, but this is straight out of 1984......


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> never seen anything like this, no pings malls closed everything closed..............its mad max movie.........crime will skyrocket now......this is targeting the poor, since they live paycheck to paycheck, while all the people in the twitterverse celebrities, techies etc love"social distancing" because tech companies let you work from home while rich athletes/celebrities have tons of money. Fire the techies from their jobs and see how much they love this.
> 
> Total economic terrorism against poor people, many who are minorities. All for a virus that kills according to the data 0 people in Russia, 7k plus cases in S korea and less than 100 deaths and around 100 here.
> 
> ...


Umm no this is VERY real. No class warfare going on here whatsoever. It's a PANDEMIC.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

_Cigarette smoking is responsible for more than *480,000 deaths per year* in the United States, including more than *41,000* deaths resulting from secondhand smoke exposure. This is about *one in five deaths* annually, or *1,300 deaths every day*._

Nobody shut down the planet for this.

Nobody quarantined those a-hole smokers, killing themselves and others.

And there is a cure.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> _Cigarette smoking is responsible for more than *480,000 deaths per year* in the United States, including more than *41,000* deaths resulting from secondhand smoke exposure. This is about *one in five deaths* annually, or *1,300 deaths every day*._
> 
> Nobody shut down the planet for this.
> 
> ...


Yeah right buddy, we're just shutting the country down. NOT!



Taxi2Uber said:


> _Cigarette smoking is responsible for more than *480,000 deaths per year* in the United States, including more than *41,000* deaths resulting from secondhand smoke exposure. This is about *one in five deaths* annually, or *1,300 deaths every day*._
> 
> Nobody shut down the planet for this.
> 
> ...


Well, we are shutting down for this pandemic. Get used to it.

Smoking is totally irrelevant to the pandemic.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> THE SKY IS FALLING!


You're right, you fearmonger you. :biggrin:

_"the B612 Foundation reported "It's 100 per cent certain we'll be hit [by a devastating asteroid], but we're not 100 per cent certain when."_

OMG!! Why haven't we been hoarding toilet paper all along?



MiamiKid said:


> Smoking is totally irrelevant to the pandemic.


I know. It's WORSE.
Must be a smoker. &#129300;

_"tobacco use causes more than 7 million deaths per year"_
is covid19 even close?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You're right, you fearmonger you. :biggrin:
> 
> _"the B612 Foundation reported "It's 100 per cent certain we'll be hit [by a devastating asteroid], but we're not 100 per cent certain when."_
> 
> ...


YES!! CORONA VIRUS IS WAY WORSE.

PROVEN.



Taxi2Uber said:


> You're right, you fearmonger you. :biggrin:
> 
> _"the B612 Foundation reported "It's 100 per cent certain we'll be hit [by a devastating asteroid], but we're not 100 per cent certain when."_
> 
> ...


Do you not understand what a pandemic is? Obviously not.

Read the news. It's shutting down. Everything. Rideshare is over.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> YES!! CORONA VIRUS IS WAY WORSE.
> 
> PROVEN


No, it's not. 


MiamiKid said:


> Read the news.


Mass Hysteria caused by the media. But it's not like we've ever seen that before.. &#128580;


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> People are being extra precautious for the time being. As they should.
> 
> Some can gamble with their life and people around them but others dont want to take the risk.


Why? Each year between 30 and 50 and higher die from the flu each day. This thing is fewer than 10.

To make it worse, we have a vaccine for the flu and good treatment protocols, and it still is a more effective killer. But the flu kills more effectively at each age group, not just the elderly.

So the question is, why panic now?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> Mass Hysteria caused by the media. But it's not like we've ever seen that before.. &#128580;


You're VERY wrong. Covid19 is so much worse it doesn't even compare. Smoking is a stupid habit. This is a PANDEMIC. And I have 100% agreement from experts on this.

This is Not media driven. I mean you are WAY off. WOW!

The CDC and WHO know what they're talking about. As well as the medical community. And no, I'm not talking about ambulance drivers nor rideshare drivers.

You're NOT an expert nor even close.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> From what I have read, it has 3X the mortality rate of the "regular" flu. We only have a couple months of data on this virus, and it is spreading---globally. I think it's better to take precautions.
> 
> I certainly don't want to go through *this* again. That's me, TheFluCanBeDeadly, a temporary account I used until I reestablished my existing/1st account (LyftNewbie10).


I agree we all need too be cautious, but the flu kills 3 to 5 times as many as this even though we have a vaccine and good treatment protocols for the flu.

Truth is, I don't want either, but I don't panic during normal flu seasons, and until I see this is anymore dangerous than the flu, I'm not going to panic now.

Wash hands, take vitamins, stay away from crowds, just like every flu season


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> You're VERY wrong. Covid19 is so much worse it doesn't even compare. Smoking is a stupid habit. This is a PANDEMIC. And I have 100% agreement from experts on this.
> 
> This is Not media driven. I mean you are WAY off. WOW!
> 
> ...


Think you're kind of missing the point brought up regarding smoking. Smoking, drug abuse, alcohol consumption, other diseases have and continue to kill substantially more people than this virus. But the overall population does not panic about them to the point of shutting down society and hoarding resources.

I never said that I am an expert and neither are you. You're clearly in panic mode. Take a deep breath.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> I agree we all need too be cautious, but the flu kills 3 to 5 times as many as this even though we have a vaccine and good treatment protocols for the flu.
> 
> Truth is, I don't want either, but I don't panic during normal flu seasons, and until I see this is anymore dangerous than the flu, I'm not going to panic now.
> 
> Wash hands, take vitamins, stay away from crowds, just like every flu season


And that all makes total sense. This virus is around 3X more contagious, 10X higher mortality rate (20% for 80 yrs+) and very limited treatment compared to the flu.

It is brutal for the 80+ yrs and immune deficiencies group.

The super seniors (90+ yrs) sacrificed big time, for our freedom in WW 2. So, I have ZERO problem with minimum inconveniences, over a few weeks or months, to help protect those most vulnerable.



Benjamin M said:


> Think you're kind of missing the point brought up regarding smoking. Smoking, drug abuse, alcohol consumption, other diseases have and continue to kill substantially more people than this virus. But the overall population does not panic about them to the point of shutting down society and hoarding resources.
> 
> I never said that I am an expert and neither are you. You're clearly in panic mode. Take a deep breath.


No, I'm in panic mode at all. But, I WILL defer to the CDC and WHO organization. Dr Fauci as well. And why would the world panic about irresponsible folks who can't control their addiction. Tighten up drug laws and lock up the druggies.

You've yet to make a comparison. Pandemic vs drug habit. Not even close.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Pandemic vs drug habit. Not even close.


Not HABIT, DEATHS. &#128514;


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> And that all makes total sense. This virus is around 3X more contagious, 10X higher mortality rate (20% for 80 yrs+) and very limited treatment compared to the flu.
> 
> It is brutal for the 80+ yrs and immune deficiencies group.
> 
> ...


If it is 3x more contagious, yet kills at a far fewer that makes it less (not more) serious than the seasonal flu


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Not HABIT, DEATHS. &#128514;


Tell ya what, why don't you send your resume to the CDC or WHO. Explain all this to them. They'll probably hire you immediately as one of their top research doctors, or scientists. Huge bucks! &#128184;&#128184;

Until then just continue your driving.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Tell ya what, why don't you send your resume to the CDC or WHO. Explain all this to them. They'll probably hire you immediately as one of their top research doctors, or scientists. Huge bucks! &#128184;&#128184;
> 
> Until then just continue your driving.


You're just missing the point. It's fine.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Think you're kind of missing the point brought up regarding smoking. Smoking, drug abuse, alcohol consumption, other diseases have and continue to kill substantially more people than this virus. But the overall population does not panic about them to the point of shutting down society and hoarding resources.
> 
> I never said that I am an expert and neither are you. You're clearly in panic mode. Take a deep breath.


You are apparently unable to understand the consequences of the overwhelming demand that will be placed on the health care system if millions of people become seriously ill with this simultaneously. The specific mortality rate is really not the issue.

It is obviously _extremely_ contagious, and spreads very quickly. If even 10% of the people who contract the virus become so ill that they require admission to an ICU or some other kind of hospitalization, we're fuhqqed.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Why? Each year between 30 and 50 and higher die from the flu each day. This thing is fewer than 10.
> 
> To make it worse, we have a vaccine for the flu and good treatment protocols, and it still is a more effective killer. But the flu kills more effectively at each age group, not just the elderly.
> 
> *So the question is, why panic now?*


I think there are a number of reasons.

1) China is rightfully concerned about their image, what this means about globalism and remote manufacturing. They have tried deflecting blame to the USA. They have been evasive and not forthcoming about the true effects. Will the anti-globalists capitalize on this? You betcha. Will they be justified? Probably. Like it or not, this is a huge geopolitical issue.

2) The US government response "damned if they do, damned if they don't". Even being hyper vigilant, there are still complaints about Trump's response. Somehow, this is the Trump administration's fault. They are being extra cautious.

3) Slowing the initial spread of the disease could slow it down enough until they have a vaccine, like they developed for H1N1. This will save elderly and vulnerable populations. Its a race against time to save thousands-to- milllions of lives. If every 237 milllion poeple in USA are infected today, and 1% die, then that is 2.37 million dead. Is the flu more deadly? Maybe, but this is an unknown and could be worse.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> If it is 3x more contagious, yet kills at a far fewer that makes it less (not more) serious than the seasonal flu


The mortality rate is 10X that of the flu. But, let me tell you something. As long as folks have attitudes, like yours, you're going to see more and more government mandated lockdowns.

It's going on right now and will continue. The more folks don't listen, the more they will strip you of your freedom. NYC Mayor considering TOTAL lockdown now. Possibly within 48 hrs. I'm talking about where you can't leave your house.

Take a look at Italy, if you think this isn't serious. You can't leave your house. We're getting there. Fast.



Benjamin M said:


> You're just missing the point. It's fine.


Nope you're missing it. BIG. Sending you to the ignore stack.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> The mortality rate is 10X that of the flu. But, let me tell you something. As long as folks have attitudes, like yours, you're going to see more and more government mandated lockdowns.
> 
> It's going on right now and will continue. The more folks don't listen, the more they will strip you of your freedom. NYC Mayor considering TOTAL lockdown now. Possibly within 48 hrs. I'm talking about where you can't leave your house.
> 
> ...


I really could care less about "feels" the data is showing, just as it did in South Korea and Japan, that the mortality rate is falling as Testing become more and more robust.

Today, at any age group you are in, you should be far more worried about something that's killing between 30 and 50 per day, then something killing between 5 and 8 per day (USA).

The flu is killing multiple times more, even though it has a vaccine and advanced treatment protocols.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I really could care less about "feels" the data is showing, just as it did in South Korea and Japan, that the mortality rate is falling as Testing become more and more robust.
> 
> Today, at any age group you are in, you should be far more worried about something that's killing between 30 and 50 per day, then something killing between 5 and 8 per day (USA).
> 
> The flu is killing multiple times more, even though it has a vaccine and advanced treatment protocols.


Yeah, that's why the flu problem in Italy is far worse than their coronavirus problem.

I learned yesterday of an elderly man in Italy whose wife died at home several days ago, and he cannot get anyone to come and collect the body. The system there is totally overwhelmed. Take a wild guess as to whether that's due to the flu or coronavirus.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Yeah, that's why the flu problem in Italy is far worse than their coronavirus problem.


Go live there, but when you meet a friend, don't greet them with a kiss, as is their custom. That's custom made for viral spread.

lol. This always astounds me.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Go live there, but when you meet a friend, don't greet them with a kiss, as is their custom. That's custom made for viral spread.
> 
> lol. This always astounds me.


This is an example of attempting to change the subject.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> This is an example of attempting to change the subject.


please show where I've ever questioned the Italy data?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> I really could care less about "feels" the data is showing, just as it did in South Korea and Japan, that the mortality rate is falling as Testing become more and more robust.
> 
> Today, at any age group you are in, you should be far more worried about something that's killing between 30 and 50 per day, then something killing between 5 and 8 per day (USA).
> 
> The flu is killing multiple times more, even though it has a vaccine and advanced treatment protocols.


Nope, not listening to the naysayers and neither is the country. Both political parties are listening to the CDC and WHO.

So, that's what I'm going with. Not rideshare drivers.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope, not listening to the naysayers and neither is the country. Both political parties are listening to the CDC and WHO.
> 
> So, that's what I'm going with. Not rideshare drivers.


Enjoy the feels


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Enjoy the feels


Have no idea what you're referring to and don't care.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

kevin durant and donovan mitchell positive both said no symptoms......what kind of deadly virus causes no symptoms, will they invent a latent period of 20 years now?????? now italy says only 14 of the thousands of deaths had no co morbid conditions.........


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Have no idea what you're referring to and don't care.


Yes, I have been monitoring counties tat have been testing at a more robust rate, each have reported an increase in overall cases, most of which have mild or no symptoms, causing their mortality rate fall through the floor.

I also have studied other such pandemics over the past 20 to 30 years, which had incredibly high mortality rates at the start, and ended with very low mortality rates.

Can I help you further?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> will they invent a latent period of 20 years now??


We've already seen one of those within our lifetime. It's called HIV. The latency period for it is usually in years.

Eventually our best scientists developed a test for it. Now there are treatments for it that help _most_ people who get it. It's less transmissible that corona virus, which also helped back then.

But there was plenty of hysteria about it back then too. Until we knew for sure the ways (notably plural) it was transmitted, people worried about whether you could get it from an infected mosquito. (You can't.) There was talk about locking up gay men, even talk about executing them. As if they weren't already the most impacted by the epidemic.

My point is, we've been through this before. Even with a virus that has a latency period that can be 10 years.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> please show where I've ever questioned the Italy data?


Instead of addressing the question as to whether the health care situation in Italy might be replicated here, you attempted to change the subject to social practices in Italy that might be spreading the disease. Pretty transparent attempt at redirection, but a nice try, I suppose.

The mortality rate is not the issue. What the mortality rate even _is_ depends on what medical services are available -- and once the system is overwhelmed by cases, many simply will not be able to get what would be life-saving care under other circumstances. This is not complicated -- but some people are just emotionally incapable of seeing the obvious consequences of the easily available evidence.

When this starts blowing through cities like Tehran (it probably already is there), Mexico City or Rio de Janiero, the mortality rate is not going to be the same as in the US. "Mortality rate" is not a fixed number: it's dependent on what treatments are available. This is pretty obvious. If you can't see it, you can't be helped.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Yes, I have been monitoring counties tat have been testing at a more robust rate, each have reported an increase in overall cases, most of which have mild or no symptoms, causing their mortality rate fall through the floor.
> 
> I also have studied other such pandemics over the past 20 to 30 years, which had incredibly high mortality rates at the start, and ended with very low mortality rates.
> 
> Can I help you further?


No, not asking you for any kind of help 
or advice. Am strictly deferring to experts on this matter.

The country is paying ZERO attention to your opinion. And neither am I.

All levels of government are on this to varying degrees. Will continue.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Instead of addressing the question as to whether the health care situation in Italy might be replicated here, you attempted to change the subject to social practices in Italy that might be spreading the disease. Pretty transparent attempt at redirection, but a nice try, I suppose.
> 
> The mortality rate is not the issue. What the mortality rate even _is_ depends on what medical services are available -- and once the system is overwhelmed by cases, many simply will not be able to get what would be life-saving care under other circumstances. This is not complicated -- but some people are just emotionally incapable of seeing the obvious consequences of the easily available evidence.
> 
> When this starts blowing through cities like Tehran (it probably already is there), Mexico City or Rio de Janiero, the mortality rate is not going to be the same as in the US. "Mortality rate" is not a fixed number: it's dependent on what treatments are available. This is pretty obvious. If you can't see it, you can't be helped.


Lol, we have ACTIVE treatments for the flu TODAY. In fact, over 60% of the population is vaccinated against it, and its killing at a rate many many more times the rate of this thing. It is taking up many many many more hospital beds then this thing. AND NO PANIC!

Trying to be the voice of reason in a world where hysteria is considered sexy is a tough job.........

But I will soldier on.



MiamiKid said:


> No, not asking you for any kind of help
> or advice. Am strictly deferring to experts on this matter.
> 
> The country is paying ZERO attention to your opinion. And neither am I.
> ...


And everybody now has their begging hands out looking for that free wad of cash, over something that kills far far fewer than the flu.

Can't blame ya, free cash is better than earned cash


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Lol, we have ACTIVE treatments for the flu TODAY. In fact, over 60% of the population is vaccinated against it, and its killing at a rate many many more times the rate of this thing. It is taking up many many many more hospital beds then this thing. AND NO PANIC!
> 
> Trying to be the voice of reason in a world where hysteria is considered sexy is a tough job.........
> 
> But I will soldier on.


Not listening. Enjoy your soldiering. 
&#128526;


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Lol, we have ACTIVE treatments for the flu TODAY. In fact, over 60% of the population is vaccinated against it, and its killing at a rate many many more times the rate of this thing. It is taking up many many many more hospital beds then this thing. AND NO PANIC!
> 
> Trying to be the voice of reason in a world where hysteria is considered sexy is a tough job.........
> 
> But I will soldier on.


Careful readers will observe that BigRedDriver has yet again ignored the question and written a completely irrelevant, _non sequitur_ reply.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Careful readers will observe that BigRedDriver has yet again ignored the question and written a completely irrelevant, _non sequitur_ reply.


Careful readers will observe that BigRedDriver can answer JohnnyBravo836 questions a dozen times and he just keeps coming back, ironically, like a bad case of the runs.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

What I'm seeing is that if you do not fall in line with the panic and fear, laying down some logic, you are the enemy. 

This really is ideal for the powers that be, people becoming sheep and behaving a certain way because they are forced to focus on one subject.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Careful readers will observe that BigRedDriver can answer JohnnyBravo836 questions a dozen times and he just keeps coming back, ironically, like a bad case of the runs.


Perceptive readers will notice that baboons sometimes seem to operate under the misapprehension that simply typing a collection of keystrokes on a keyboard is the same thing as "answering" a question.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

How old are you two? 😂


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> We've already seen one of those within our lifetime. It's called HIV. The latency period for it is usually in years.
> 
> Eventually our best scientists developed a test for it. Now there are treatments for it that help _most_ people who get it. It's less transmissible that corona virus, which also helped back then.
> 
> ...


There are multiple studies that prove( i think) that hiv has a 10 year latent period, if you want to extend the latent period so long you need to conduct studies that rule out other factors, Coronovirus is a cold virus that causes disease prior to antibody protection and is usually knocked out by antibodies like chicken pox/measles. Extending the latent period to 10 years without any studies to prove it is junk science.

And watch the movie Dallas buyers club, it talks how many HIV victims were really AZT victims.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> How old are you two? &#128514;


Old enough to die from the flu.

Ben, what JB is trying to get me to answer for the 12th time is why I think our hospitals won't be overburdened, like the Italians. I've tried over and over and over to explain that our culture is far from similar to theirs. That our custom is to shake hands with friends and families. Italian custom is to kiss.

Kissing is custom made to transfer this virus.

But he keeps coming back again and again and again.

He will again.....

In 3.......2.......1.......



Benjamin M said:


> What I'm seeing is that if you do not fall in line with the panic and fear, laying down some logic, you are the enemy.
> 
> This really is ideal for the powers that be, people becoming sheep and behaving a certain way because they are forced to focus on one subject.


Doesn't it almost seem like some kind of mind control experiment? That works


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Honestly, single ply cheap TP really isn't that bad. It does the job. Plus, many folks are programmed to do their business right before showering.


You ever do your business after taking a shower? 
It throws your whole day off! 
Worst wipes ever.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Iann said:


> You ever do your business after taking a shower?
> It throws your whole day off!
> Worst wipes ever.


Always try to avoid it. What really sucked was when I pulled 24 hour shifts without access to a shower. No amount of cleaning wipes could make me not feel gross.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> We've already seen one of those within our lifetime. It's called HIV. The latency period for it is usually in years.
> 
> Eventually our best scientists developed a test for it. Now there are treatments for it that help _most_ people who get it. It's less transmissible that corona virus, which also helped back then.
> 
> ...


I remember when people were afraid to drink out of cups at restaurants during that time.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I remember when people were afraid to drink out of cups at restaurants due that time.


Or use metal utensils, yep


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Yeah, that's why the flu problem in Italy is far worse than their coronavirus problem.
> 
> I learned yesterday of an elderly man in Italy whose wife died at home several days ago, and he cannot get anyone to come and collect the body. The system there is totally overwhelmed. Take a wild guess as to whether that's due to the flu or coronavirus.


That was very sad. I seen the video and felt for the guy. 
It was his sister that died that was in the background laying on the bed. 
He was literally begging for someone to come and help so he can have her buried.



Benjamin M said:


> Always try to avoid it. What really sucked was when I pulled 24 hour shifts without access to a shower. No amount of cleaning wipes could make me not feel gross.


Best way to take a dump before the shower is to sit on the pot facing the other way. 
This way you can eat a bowl of cereal before your shower.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> And everybody now has their begging hands out looking for that free wad of cash, over something that kills far far fewer than the flu.


Italy has recorded the highest jump in coronavirus-related deaths of any nation since the crisis began, with 475 people dying in the past 24 hours.

The spike has taken its death toll to 2,978 in total, with the total number of cases at 35,713 - an increase of more than 13 per cent from the previous day.

More than 2,200 people remain in intensive care.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Lol, we have ACTIVE treatments for the flu TODAY. In fact, over 60% of the population is vaccinated against it, and its killing at a rate many many more times the rate of this thing. It is taking up many many many more hospital beds then this thing. AND NO PANIC!
> 
> Trying to be the voice of reason in a world where hysteria is considered sexy is a tough job.........
> 
> ...


Am sure you


BigRedDriver said:


> Lol, we have ACTIVE treatments for the flu TODAY. In fact, over 60% of the population is vaccinated against it, and its killing at a rate many many more times the rate of this thing. It is taking up many many many more hospital beds then this thing. AND NO PANIC!
> 
> Trying to be the voice of reason in a world where hysteria is considered sexy is a tough job.........
> 
> ...


There is no panic. This is common sense medical precautions and readiness. The scientific and medical community, from the entire world, agree.

Nobody agrees with you.

The chance that you know more than they do is zero. And talking like you do is ludicrous. You're a rideshare driver. Not a scientist nor doctor.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> how many HIV victims were really AZT victims


Complete and utter bullshit.

The new drugs for AIDS were a lifesaver at the last minute for a lot of people.

If you don't think so, look up Magic Johnson's story. I remember where I was when the news broke about his situation.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Italy has recorded the highest jump in coronavirus-related deaths of any nation since the crisis began, with 475 people dying in the past 24 hours.
> 
> The spike has taken its death toll to 2,978 in total, with the total number of cases at 35,713 - an increase of more than 13 per cent from the previous day.
> 
> More than 2,200 people remain in intensive care.


yeah, keep looking at a country that welcome each other with a kiss, and ignore Germany. More infections then we have, and less than 30 deaths.



MiamiKid said:


> Am sure you
> 
> There is no panic. This is common sense medical precautions and readiness. The scientific and medical community, from the entire world, agree.
> 
> ...


https://www.foxnews.com/us/californians-calling-911-coughing-neighbors
People are friggin calling cops when they hear they're neighbors cough.

Get real Uber Driver




MiamiKid said:


> Am sure you
> 
> There is no panic. This is common sense medical precautions and readiness. The scientific and medical community, from the entire world, agree.
> 
> ...


It ain't sexy being the voice of reason. We'll chat again in May when this thing is shown to be no more deadly than the flu.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> It ain't sexy being the voice of reason.


You are just too silly for words. Enjoy your delusion, it will stand you in good stead.

.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> yeah, keep looking at a country that welcome each other with a kiss, and ignore Germany. More infections then we have, and less than 30 deaths.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/californians-calling-911-coughing-neighbors
> ...


NOBODY IS LISTENING TO YOU.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> You are just too silly for words. Enjoy your delusion, it will stand you in good stead.
> 
> .


So WISG, why don't you explain your fascination with the death rate in Italy (where the average age of its citizens is 9 years older than our, and they greet by kissing) and never ask about Germany, with far more infections that ours, and only 30 deaths?

We will wait



MiamiKid said:


> NOBODY IS LISTENING TO YOU.


The sheep being lead to slaughter.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> So WISG, why don't you explain your fascination with the death rate in Italy (where the average age of its citizens is 9 years older than our, and they greet by kissing) and never ask about Germany, with far more infections that ours, and only 30 deaths?
> 
> We will wait
> 
> ...


Sending you to the reject stack.
&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> So WISG, why don't you explain your fascination with the death rate in Italy...


In uncertain times energy should be conserved. You are a waste of energy.

You are dismissed - goodbye &#129322;

.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> In uncertain times energy should be conserved. You are a waste of energy. Goodbye &#129322;
> 
> .


Also sent him to the reject crowd.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Sending you to the reject stack.
> &#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;


The Jews were told that if they just stayed where they would be left alone. The experts told them so



Who is John Galt? said:


> In uncertain times energy should be conserved. You are a waste of energy.
> 
> You are dismissed - goodbye &#129322;
> 
> .


I knew you would run when a rational person addressed your nonsense.



MiamiKid said:


> Also sent him to the reject crowd.


You've never found a mistake in a single calculation I've posted.

why? Cuz you can't. 

Run kid, it's what you do best.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> NOBODY IS LISTENING TO YOU.


I am? And I agree. But I think you put me on Ignore because you did not agree with me.. &#128514;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I am? And I agree. But I think you put me on Ignore because you did not agree with me.. &#128514;


He saw your thread so I think he can still see you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Look, I started this thread. YES, people are freaking the fudge out and it's taking a *massive *toll on the economy. More people will be affected by the panic and lost wages than by the virus, by far.

It's an endless news cycle. They want viewers and readers. And people, for whatever reason, STILL freak out about anything the media runs with - despite so much of it being fear mongering for ratings. Reporting on the THOUSANDS of deaths from the flu *alone* isn't new and sexy.

My parents are in the demographic to be concerned about this, Mom is in her late 60s and Dad is in his late 70s. Mom is in fantastic health and was in Italy likely when they began to get cases of this virus.

She had every symptom of it, but it was not 24/7 news. Never hospitalized, just kept telling my sister and I that this bug would not go away - about three weeks.

The *vast* majority of confirmed cases in the United States of otherwise healthy (young) individuals has resulted in self quarantine at home. You know, like anyone should do when ill with an easily communicable illness (the flu, cold, pneumonia, etc).

I haven't driven in two days. Why? Because my market has disintegrated. TWO DEATHS in my state, both elderly men. Meanwhile, people continue to be murdered weekly in RVA, people are still dying from everything else. But two deaths and a handful of cases from the virus, the entire city has shut down.

Regarding the "dog park" at our apartment complex, I *****ed about that being crazy stupid and the sign saying that it is closed went bye bye. Frigging tennis court. Outside. People losing their minds.

By the way, THIS did not shut down the city or cause hoarding -

https://www.whsv.com/content/news/V...so-far-three-of-them-pediatric-568633301.html
Oh, phew.. Finally a local news article on our latest murder. Didn't have to go through pages of coronavirus articles this time.

https://www.wric.com/news/crime/police-id-man-found-shot-to-death-on-mechanicsville-turnpike/
"No fly zone" for me, by the way.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Iann said:


> That was very sad. I seen the video and felt for the guy.
> It was his sister that died that was in the background laying on the bed.
> He was literally begging for someone to come and help so he can have her buried.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of when my kids were younger and I found a half eaten bowl of cereal near the toilet , I'm like who the **** is eating in the bathroom, son said it was him and it is a running joke to this day 10 yrs later


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Look, I started this thread. YES, people are freaking the fudge out and it's taking a *massive *toll on the economy. More people will be affected by the panic and lost wages than by the virus, by far.
> 
> It's an endless news cycle. They want viewers and readers. And people, for whatever reason, STILL freak out about anything the media runs with - despite so much of it being fear mongering for ratings. Reporting on the THOUSANDS of deaths from the flu *alone* isn't new and sexy.
> 
> ...


I'm 63. I should losing my ever loving mind over this. I am not.

Went grocery shopping with my wife tonight. It was like I stepped into an episode of the twilight zone. Never in my life, not even the weeks after 911, have I seen so much fear in people eyes.

Over this? Seriously


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> I'm 63. I should losing my ever loving mind over this. I am not.


Hmmm... debateable. Long gone I would suggest.

.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Hmmm... debateable.
> 
> .


Speaking of minds, thanks for the rent free space.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I'm 63. I should losing my ever loving mind over this. I am not.
> 
> Went grocery shopping with my wife tonight. It was like I stepped into an episode of the twilight zone. Never in my life, not even the weeks after 911, have I seen so much fear in people eyes.
> 
> Over this? Seriously


Funny that you mentioned 9/11. I was actually just thinking about life after that.

There was panic, for sure, but it was politically driven. People were not overall afraid of leaving their homes and the media focused on a threat overseas.

There were definitely economic impacts from the attack on our country but not to the point of businesses being closed, restaurants being closed or limiting their service, public transportation being dwindled to nothing, etc.

But, anti Islamic sentiment rose as did hate crimes.



BigRedDriver said:


> Speaking of minds, thanks for the rent free space.


Children, children! &#128514;

Let's just try to agree to disagree as adults.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Funny that you mentioned 9/11. I was actually just thinking about life after that.
> 
> There was panic, for sure, but it was politically driven. People were not overall afraid of leaving their homes and the media focused on a threat overseas.
> 
> ...


I'd love to, but he switched from RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA, to ITALY ITALY ITALY.

He's quite the jet setter


----------



## CeeWaireh (Nov 24, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Did you take the same precautions to prevent catching or spreading the flu?


I do the same every flu and cold season. The difference is this is not a cold or flu. I've had the flu, I have an underlying condition and I'm over sixty. So far, I've beaten the flu, but this, I'm not so certain, so I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Stealing for food is a lot more time efficient.

Gun sales are up. Apparently shooting-to-keep-food will be a fun past time. What do they call it? A first person shooter game?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

CeeWaireh said:


> I do the same every flu and cold season. The difference is this is not a cold or flu. I've had the flu, I have an underlying condition and I'm over sixty. So far, I've beaten the flu, but this, I'm not so certain, so I'm not taking any chances.


You take the same steps to avoid this as you do the flu. Wash hands often, avoid touching your face, as much as possible avoid crowds and increase vitamin intake.

Keep the immune system healthy and don't give the virus easy access and you should be fine.

But by all means, do take precautions


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Or the flu.. Or pneumonia..
> 
> 
> See above
> ...


Former Paramedic here too. How long did you do it? Why did you quit doing it? I can tell you my reason. I works for San Diego County for 5 years. I was in line to be a cadet for San Diego Fire when they went on an indefinite hiring freeze. I could no longer work for 14.75 an hour when my surf buddies at In N Out burger were make ng $16 an hour. I LOVED the job, but with no guarantees of getting with Fire-Rescue, I had to make a move and it sucked. The blood/vomit/death part never really bothered me except the kiddos part. That was very very difficult.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> Former Paramedic here too. How long did you do it? Why did you quit doing it? I can tell you my reason. I works for San Diego County for 5 years. I was in line to be a cadet for San Diego Fire when they went on an indefinite hiring freeze. I could no longer work for 14.75 an hour when my surf buddies at In N Out burger were make ng $16 an hour. I LOVED the job, but with no guarantees of getting with Fire-Rescue, I had to make a move and it sucked. The blood/vomit/death part never really bothered me except the kiddos part. That was very very difficult.


Many don't realize how low the pay is for people who are literally saving lives. My daughter is waiting to go to Medical School and working as an EMT in the meantime. She worked in a high crime city and has delivered babies, numerous heart attack/stroke rescues, people hit by cars, shot, stabbed, first on scene of a decapitation from a machete, and the list goes on and on. I was shocked at how low the pay was.

Now, she transferred to a wealthy community where they just have the normal run of the mill stuff and makes significantly more. I don't understand how first line lifesavers can be paid so low.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> Former Paramedic here too. How long did you do it? Why did you quit doing it? I can tell you my reason. I works for San Diego County for 5 years. I was in line to be a cadet for San Diego Fire when they went on an indefinite hiring freeze. I could no longer work for 14.75 an hour when my surf buddies at In N Out burger were make ng $16 an hour. I LOVED the job, but with no guarantees of getting with Fire-Rescue, I had to make a move and it sucked. The blood/vomit/death part never really bothered me except the kiddos part. That was very very difficult.


Ten years, eight of them with a private company contracted to provide 911 coverage for rural areas near where I lived.

We supplemented the limited volunteer staff, in one county providing full coverage over 12 hours and in another 24 hours, sometimes acting as ALS for local EMTs.

Both counties where I worked 911 ended their contract and formed their own fire / rescue system. I had absolutely no interest in becoming a firefighter and the good ol boy system was in full swing. However, several of my coworkers were hired (I applied for the first county, not for the second).

I stayed with the company doing 24 hour transport shifts for a few years, two hour commute and they ran us into the ground.

Then, out of nowhere, my wife's father killed himself. She had a major mental health crisis and eventually could not be left alone for too long. That added stress pushed me over the edge and I retired.

For where we lived, my pay was great.


----------



## Jonathan Timmons (Aug 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Drove for about five hours today, made about $30 - including rush hour.
> 
> 
> All but one pax was going to or from work - mainly fast food restaurants. Zaxby's Chicken was on a skeleton crew and only the drive through was open
> ...


I do rely on dumbass Uber drivers for medical advice.

Thanks for your message! I will only turn to you for information on how to live my life to ensure I am healthy during this pandemic.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> I do rely on dumbass Uber drivers for medical advice.
> 
> Thanks for your message! I will only turn to you for information on how to live my life to ensure I am healthy during this pandemic.


Cool. I never gave any advice.


----------



## Jonathan Timmons (Aug 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Cool. I never gave any advice.


Please middle-aged white man with no career options. TELL ME HOW TO LIVE IN THESE DIFFICULT TIMES. I NEED YOUR WISE EDUCATED ADVICE.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Please middle-aged white man with no career options. TELL ME HOW TO LIVE IN THESE DIFFICULT TIMES. I NEED YOUR WISE EDUCATED ADVICE.


Again, I never gave advice. And you know nothing about me.

Now go back to freaking out. Find someone else to troll, I'm chilling with my pup.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Please middle-aged white man with no career options. TELL ME HOW TO LIVE IN THESE DIFFICULT TIMES. I NEED YOUR WISE EDUCATED ADVICE.


Good response.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

People will find any reason at all to lash out at each other here, even regressing to elementary school playground trash talk. Never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Please middle-aged white man with no career options. TELL ME HOW TO LIVE IN THESE DIFFICULT TIMES. I NEED YOUR WISE EDUCATED ADVICE.


Here:

Wash your hands often - was your Mother a Doctor when she gave you that GREAT ADVISE?

Keep your hands away from your face - was your Mother a Doctor when she gave you that GREAT ADVISE?

Take extra vitamins - Was your Mother a Doctor when she gave you this great advise?

When there is an outbreak, stay away from crowds - Was your Mother a Doctor when she gave you this great advise?

Go ahead butthead, call your Doctor and ask him what steps you you should take to keep from getting this virus.

They will be the same.

Go turn Mom in for for practicing Medicine without a license.

I'm surprised you survived this long


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Ten years, eight of them with a private company contracted to provide 911 coverage for rural areas near where I lived.
> 
> We supplemented the limited volunteer staff, in one county providing full coverage over 12 hours and in another 24 hours, sometimes acting as ALS for local EMTs.
> 
> ...


Man I am sorry to hear it my friend. I think you can prolly understand now why I refuse hospital and doctor office pickups. I hope things are better for you guys now. I have been through some of that same stuff. Keep your head up! This too shall pass.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> I do rely on dumbass Uber drivers for medical advice.
> 
> Thanks for your message! I will only turn to you for information on how to live my life to ensure I am healthy during this pandemic.


Great idea! Instead of continuing to see the top rated doctors in Atlanta, will now consult, exclusively, with laid off ambulance drivers for all my medical needs.

Particularly, the one's who now drive Uber. You know they're just a heartbeat away from being picked for US Surgeon General.

President Trump will most likely replace Dr. Fauci with an Uber driver. &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> People are overreacting based on the endless news cycles, fueling ratings and fear.
> 
> Closing a fenced in outdoor area. That defies any logic.


You live a very delusional life and it's time to wake up I'm snapping my fingers that you at this moment wake up



Benjamin M said:


> RVA is a college city. Two major universities, both on spring break - extended now. Key restaurants and bars are closing or already closed. Local schools are closed. No tourists. Business travel has ceased. Companies are shifting to telework.
> 
> In short, we have absolutely no market.


Uber is done bro. Enjoy your time off.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> Man I am sorry to hear it my friend. I think you can prolly understand now why I refuse hospital and doctor office pickups. I hope things are better for you guys now. I have been through some of that same stuff. Keep your head up! This too shall pass.


Wife landed a career, never thought that was possible. She's doing great. Ran into some issues of my own, driving has really helped me.

One thing I really enjoyed about transport was having no idea where I would find myself during the shift (even out of state), found that again in RS.



MiamiKid said:


> Great idea! Instead of continuing to see the top rated doctors in Atlanta, will now consult, exclusively, with laid off ambulance drivers for all my medical needs.
> 
> Particularly, the one's who now drive Uber. You know they're just a heartbeat away from being picked for US Surgeon General.
> 
> President Trump will most likely replace Dr. Fauci with an Uber driver. &#129315;&#129315;


Laid off? "Ambulance driver?" Okay.

I never gave advice. This is a thread about people freaking out about this. You want to panic so much about it that you lash out at anyone who is not as terrified.

Didn't you put me on Ignore? Why are you still on my thread? Be mature and just move on.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Great idea! Instead of continuing to see the top rated doctors in Atlanta, will now consult, exclusively, with laid off ambulance drivers for all my medical needs.
> 
> Particularly, the one's who now drive Uber. You know they're just a heartbeat away from being picked for US Surgeon General.
> 
> President Trump will most likely replace Dr. Fauci with an Uber driver. &#129315;&#129315;


You need the President to tell you how to avoid contracting a virus?

Did you want him to come wash your hands as well?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Here:
> 
> Wash your hands often - was your Mother a Doctor when she gave you that GREAT ADVISE?
> 
> Keep your hands away from your face - was your Mother a Doctor when she gave you that GREAT ADVISE?


This tends to have more credibility when you demonstrate that you know how to spell the word "advice".


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> This tends to have more credibility when you demonstrate that you know how to spell the word "advice".


Your mother would be so proud that you figured out how to use spell check. I know she will be equally proud when you learn how to use a calculator. I know I will be!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The dumb back and forth doesn't help anyone. Just shake your head. 

But I digress, we're all stressing. I'm bored to death and want to be driving but there's no point.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Your mother would be so proud that you figured out how to use spell check. I know she will be equally proud when you learn how to use a calculator. I know I will be!


I "advice" you to sign up for GED classes at the first available opportunity.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I "advice" you to sign up for GED classes at the first available opportunity.


&#128077;


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I "advice" you to sign up for GED classes at the first available opportunity.


Save me a seat



MiamiKid said:


> &#128077;


Is that the hand you need to be taught how to wash?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm combining my two favorite things: My new plan is "Will have sex for food". (I don't do dishes). Call me - 867-5309


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Save me a seat
> 
> 
> Is that the hand you need to be taught how to wash?


They're just trying to get a rise. Don't let them. I know, it's tough.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> They're just trying to get a rise. Don't let them. I know, it's tough.


Why do you think they stress me Ben? I think they are though, why else would the trolls be stalking you?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Why do you think they stress me Ben? I think they are though, why else would the trolls be stalking you?


Just tired of the back and forth. Don't feed them and they go away.

Well, this is interesting..


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Just tired of the back and forth. Don't feed them and they go away.
> 
> Well, this is interesting..
> View attachment 433209


We are trying to get through this one way or another. I don't care if the troll come after me. But I will not simply sit back and take what I am told is the best for me when I've somehow survived all these years.

Above is troll fodder, but when you can't express yourself without being attacked, we have far more to worry about in this country than this virus.

Prepare for the grammar police.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Many don't realize how low the pay is for people who are literally saving lives. My daughter is waiting to go to Medical School and working as an EMT in the meantime. She worked in a high crime city and has delivered babies, numerous heart attack/stroke rescues, people hit by cars, shot, stabbed, first on scene of a decapitation from a machete, and the list goes on and on. I was shocked at how low the pay was.
> 
> Now, she transferred to a wealthy community where they just have the normal run of the mill stuff and makes significantly more. I don't understand how first line lifesavers can be paid so low.


Was she an EMT or a Paramedic? There's a significant difference in pay - EMT is to paramedic as nurse is to MD.

I carry some calls forever, but overall what really got to me was the politics. Volunteer agencies full of it, my company was like working for North Korea at times.

Fortunately, for most of my career, the only really corporate thing was my paycheck. Everything else was at the county and hospital level. Transport, out of corporate offices, was another story.

I was earning about $38k when I left the field. I lived in a very rural area, that was a more than decent salary.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Was she an EMT or a Paramedic? There's a significant difference in pay - EMT is to paramedic as nurse is to MD.
> 
> I carry some calls forever, but overall what really got to me was the politics. Volunteer agencies full of it, my company was like working for North Korea at times.
> 
> ...


She is an EMT. Since this is temporary and not a long term career she won't pursue the paramedic credentials. A lot of time and money for that as you know. She hopes to be in medical school by next year. Around the NYC and NYC Metro area 38k is a very low salary and wouldn't be enough to survive. She makes about 18/hr as an EMT. Quite a difference in the cost of living.

Basically, she does it for the experience rather than the money. She wants to go into emergency medicine after medical school. Oddly enough as a Bio-Chem major she has been offered a job in the lab of a pharmaceutical company which pays significantly more. Decisions, decisions, experience vs money!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> She is an EMT. Since this is temporary and not a long term career she won't pursue the paramedic. She hopes to be in medical school by next year. Around the NYC and NYC Metro area 38k is a very low salary and wouldn't be enough to survive. She makes about 18/hr as an EMT. Quite a difference in the cost of living.
> 
> Basically, she does it for the experience rather than the money. She wants to go into emergency medicine after medical school. Oddly enough as a Bio-Chem major she has been offered a job in the lab of a pharmaceutical company which pays significantly more. Decisions, decisions, experience vs money!


I think it is fantastic that she decided to gain some experience in the field.

Life would be a lot easier for prehospital providers of the ED staff had a better understanding of what happens out there, doing many of the same things in a chaotic and uncontrolled environment. Like intubating a patient laying on a bed vs sitting in a car or prone on hot asphalt.

I trained in Philadelphia and was thrilled to see that the medical director of an agency where I completed my externship was often in the field, encouraging other staff to do ride alongs. It benefits both sides.

And yes, money rules everything, doesn't it? I hope she follows her passion.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I think it is fantastic that she decided to gain some experience in the field.
> 
> Life would be a lot easier for prehospital providers of the ED staff had a better understanding of what happens out there, doing many of the same things in a chaotic and uncontrolled environment. Like intubating a patient laying on a bed vs sitting in a car or prone on hot asphalt.
> 
> ...


On a side note, when she was doing transport she worked p/t for a company called Ambulnz. Don't know if they are in Va yet but growing like crazy. They are like the Uber of Transport in that hospitals, nursing homes, etc.etc. use an app to make the request and they are dispatched thru the app. Works very similar to the whole Uber app flow.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> On a side note, when she was doing transport she worked p/t for a company called Ambulnz. Don't know if they are in Va yet but growing like crazy. They are like the Uber of Transport in that hospitals, nursing homes, etc.etc. use an app to make the request and they are dispatched thru the app. Works very similar to the whole Uber app flow.


The company that I worked for has lost most of their transport contracts to AMR (American Medical Response), a nationwide company. Much better personnel, equipment, and vehicles.

There is definitely a commonality between medical transport and RS. Our Nextel would chirp, we would be picking up at point A and going to point B. Sometimes that would literally be across a parking lot, sometimes that would be two states over.

Ironically, if I was living in Richmond at the time I decided to retire (about seven years ago), I'd probably still be working. Why? Because, unlike most other cities, we still have a gap between fire and EMS - Richmond Ambulance Authority. Basically a private company but they have been the soul source of 911 in Richmond for quite a long time.

In other news, let's see if the batteries are still good &#128514;









Crap. Nope, plan B..


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Okay, now I am legitimately starting to panic. Not for fear of contracting this virus but because I just went grocery shopping. 

First it was hand sanitizer. Then rubbing alcohol and aloe. Then toilet paper and paper towels. Now it's food. 

Just went to Publix. Aisle upon aisle picked clean. Limited store hours as of today. 

The panic will absolutely cause more problems than this virus in the coming months. Crime will rise as people are out of work and desperate for even the most basic necessities.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Okay, now I am legitimately starting to panic. Not for fear of contracting this virus but because I just went grocery shopping.
> 
> First it was hand sanitizer. Then rubbing alcohol and aloe. Then toilet paper and paper towels. Now it's food.
> 
> ...


Yep. I posted about doing our normal grocery shopping last night and it was like the twilight zone. Everyone looked scared. Everything you posted was out here as well as canned soup.

If people don't calm down, this could get ugly fast.


----------



## JC17 (Oct 16, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I don't remember swine, sars, bird or h1n1 freaking folks out this much! What gives? Just 24 hour media hammering it for ratings?
> 
> I thought so and it calmed me. But I don't think major corporations would fall for hype. Disneyland closing is freaking me out!
> 
> @Benjamin M what precautions are you taking while driving? Your thoughts would be helpful. I'm out going so I get a lot of hands extended after rides and I shake em without thought.


Disneyland what bout Vegas it's a ghost town here it's like a scene from a zombie movie without the zombies


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Okay, now I am legitimately starting to panic. Not for fear of contracting this virus but because I just went grocery shopping.
> 
> First it was hand sanitizer. Then rubbing alcohol and aloe. Then toilet paper and paper towels. Now it's food.
> 
> ...


Take a trip out of town and hit the boonies, there you will find salvation (TP). The stores out in the sticks are far more likely to be better stocked. But yes, the ramifications of all these precautionary measures will be pretty horrific, and I think way worse than people are envisioning. There are a whole bunch of dominoes that will begin toppling if we don't get back to normalcy very soon.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm five minutes into the Netflix series, "Pandemic". It begins with a simulation of an overrun ER, patients dying and in grave respiratory distress.

I had totally forgotten about an exercise at Temple University Hospital's ER that my class was chosen to participate in, back around 2004. The big concern at the time was biological warfare, namely anthrax.

We congregated in a meeting room and were given our roles. Some of us were going to show signs of major distress, others were going to be asymptomatic, and the rest were to breach security and precautions.

The HAZMAT team was given about a ten minute notice to expect multiple casualties from a biohazard drill (to test their response). The ER was left in the dark.

All participants went through this "real world", I'll never forget how cold the decon spray was, stripped. Some rolled into the ER faked being intubated (cut off tubes in their mouth) and unresponsive. The "patients" designated to breach the other protocols succeeded, at least one even being detained.

We have trained for this for decades. Temple basically failed that exercise but there have been many like it and we've learned.



UbaBrah said:


> Take a trip out of town and hit the boonies, there you will find salvation (TP). The stores out in the sticks are far more likely to be better stocked. But yes, the ramifications of all these precautionary measures will be pretty horrific, and I think way worse than people are envisioning. There are a whole bunch of dominoes that will begin toppling if we don't get back to normalcy very soon.


Been in touch with my old friends and neighbors in the middle of nowhere. Same story.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm five minutes into the Netflix series, "Pandemic". It begins with a simulation of an overrun ER, patients dying and in grave respiratory distress.
> 
> I had totally forgotten about an exercise at Temple University Hospital's ER that my class was chosen to participate in, back around 2004. The big concern at the time was biological warfare, namely anthrax.
> 
> ...


Called a buddy of mine in little town Nebraska. He said he can't get restocked of most essentials. He started keeping the stock of those things in his back room and doles it out like a drug dealer.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

It doesn't make sense. Ppl are acting as if food production has stopped. 

I was at dicks sporting goods and the gun wall was empty. A large black man was looking over the remaining shotguns and said he, "just needs something for the basement".

I think people who horde are inherently greedy and paranoid, projecting their own selfishness on the situation, because they assume everyone else is as greedy and selfish as they are.

Also, regarding the toilet paper thing, this made me realize that most ppl live with FEAR of going without. Most ppl are buying and using tp "paycheck to paycheck". If money is tight after buying a new iPhone, who is going to buy the huge Costco superpacks that cost 25 bucks? 

I bet most ppl check the bathroom for tp before going food shopping and only have a couple rolls on the shelf, at most.

I live in a toilet paper secure household, but many families not as fortunate.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> It doesn't make sense. Ppl are acting as if food production has stopped.
> 
> I was at dicks sporting goods and the gun wall was empty. A large black man was looking over the remaining shotguns and said he, "just needs something for the basement".
> 
> ...


I heard the gun sales are booming, so I guess people are thinking maybe they will have looters or will have to defend their families..

I read several articles by Psychologists that said the hoarding of TP is for people to feel some control. Thankfully I don't have a chronic condition like IBS because then I'd be nervous about my last roll

The stocking of food to last 3 months astounds me. I bought enough Fri just to last me 3 weeks, not months. I don't want to go to the store soon, so I'm trying to spread my food out. Not because of fear but people are crazy.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I heard the gun sales are booming, so I guess people are thinking maybe they will have looters or will have to defend their families..
> 
> I read several articles by Psychologists that said the hoarding of TP is for people to feel some control. Thankfully I don't have a chronic condition like IBS because then I'd be nervous about my last roll
> 
> The stocking of food to last 3 months astounds me. I bought enough Fri just to last me 3 weeks, not months. I don't want to go to the store soon, so I'm trying to spread my food out. Not because of fear but people are crazy.


If we expect everyone to behave a certain way we'll just drive ourselves crazy.

Getting mad at the hoarders/ people who got a decent amount of the better food items wont do anyone any good except fill people up with resentment.

Just expect people will always be greedy and hoard, then you can make the decision from there how you want to proceed.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> If we expect everyone to behave a certain way we'll just drive ourselves crazy.
> 
> Getting mad at the hoarders/ people who got a decent amount of the better food items wont do anyone any good except fill people up with resentment.
> 
> Just expect people will always be greedy and hoard, then you can make the decision from there how you want to proceed.


Sooooooo where exactly are you keeping that toilet paper........

Asking for a friend


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Sooooooo where exactly are you keeping that toilet paper........
> 
> Asking for a friend


You didn't need to pretend to ask for a friend. If you were my neighbor I'd give you a pack.

Maybe the Great Value ultra strong pack. Still scared of getting butt burns with that


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Regarding guns and ammo. 

I've been told by one neighbor that he's hoarding ammo. I laughed because he's usually pretty chill. He was serious. 

After shopping this evening (seeing desperation), coming across a paranoid individual in our complex, and a psychiatric emergency down the street (TDO).. 

Not going to hoard but I am going to carry more on my person. Starting tomorrow, minimum of 24 rounds. 

I never, ever, want to harm or kill anyone. But I will always protect myself, my family, and others. 

While great minds focus on a vaccine, I am really hoping that others are working on the supply chain. I have never witnessed this in my lifetime, apart from major weather predictions - and at a fraction of the panic.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I do. Remember Ebola? Endless news cycles.
> 
> What am I doing? Same as when I was a medic during the other dooms day viruses. Keeping my hands clean.
> 
> ...


Ebola wasn't very contagious which is why it went away. The Wuhan Virus is 2-3 times more contagious than the flu and about 100 times deadlier. Only 0.1% of people die from the common flu, and they get it dozens of times in their lifetime. The Wuhan Virus leaves people with permanent damage to their lungs even if they recover.

And of course the flu has killed more people, we haven't even scratched the surface with this virus yet. When this thing is done fully spreading it will dwarf flu deaths of the last 20 years (hope I'm dead wrong).

I mean entire countries have shut down and economies have taken massive tanks and there are still people who think this is fear mongering and we are just panicking over a "flu." And to all the young people (which I am a part of), did it ever occur to you that some people aren't that selfish and are actually more worried about their parents and other loved ones who are elderly and/or immuno-compromised?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Drove for about five hours today, made about $30 - including rush hour.
> 
> 
> All but one pax was going to or from work - mainly fast food restaurants. Zaxby's Chicken was on a skeleton crew and only the drive through was open
> ...


It's not just another virus if your in the target range of 65 and up. Look at Italy and Iran. They're dying by the thousands and it's not letting up.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> People are overreacting based on the endless news cycles, fueling ratings and fear.
> 
> Closing a fenced in outdoor area. That defies any logic.


 People hangout together while their dogs play ..that's the reasoning behind it Ben.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Not going to hoard but I am going to carry more on my person. Starting tomorrow, minimum of 24 rounds.


There you go Ben ...that their damn virus gets near you ..you going to blow a damn hole in it ..

and God help anyone who tries to steal your TP ....cause like the God Lord says .. blow a damn hole in them ...hell blow 24 damn holes in them


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

dauction said:


> People hangout together while their dogs play ..that's the reasoning behind it Ben.


That nonsense was lifted. And nobody hangs out there.



dauction said:


> There you go Ben ...that their damn virus gets near you ..you going to blow a damn hole in it ..
> 
> and God help anyone who tries to steal your TP ....cause like the God Lord says .. blow a damn hole in them ...hell blow 24 damn holes in them


Actually no, more concerned about people beginning to loot as they run out of money and supplies, especially in lower income areas. The store I went to yesterday (Publix) is beginning to limit hours and there is a stock shortage on an increasing amount of foods and essential items.

I was pretty clear about that up there ^^


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> That nonsense was lifted. And nobody hangs out there.


Ben I think this is what they are trying to avoid..btw Dogs can catch the virus as well










I do agree it is rediculas in the sense that you would THINK that people would know better and keep their distance ...but were talking about human beings here :laugh:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Ebola wasn't very contagious which is why it went away. The Wuhan Virus is 2-3 times more contagious than the flu and about 100 times deadlier. Only 0.1% of people die from the common flu, and they get it dozens of times in their lifetime. The Wuhan Virus leaves people with permanent damage to their lungs even if they recover.
> 
> And of course the flu has killed more people, we haven't even scratched the surface with this virus yet. When this thing is done fully spreading it will dwarf flu deaths of the last 20 years (hope I'm dead wrong).
> 
> I mean entire countries have shut down and economies have taken massive tanks and there are still people who think this is fear mongering and we are just panicking over a "flu." And to all the young people (which I am a part of), did it ever occur to you that some people aren't that selfish and are actually more worried about their parents and other loved ones who are elderly and/or immuno-compromised?


Ebola hasn't gone away. &#128514;

And we've likely had this virus in the US and elsewhere for a while. As for the rest, we'll see.



dauction said:


> Ben I think this is what they are trying to avoid..btw Dogs can catch the virus as well
> 
> View attachment 433677
> 
> ...


As I mentioned early on in this thread, our "dog park" is a tennis court. Typically one owner with their dog(s) at I time.

It is not believed that dogs or cats can pass this on. As with most things, they are susceptible to another type of the virus. There has been one case in Hong Kong.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Ebola hasn't gone away. &#128514;
> 
> And we've likely had this virus in the US and elsewhere for a while. As for the rest, we'll see.
> 
> ...











We just cant be too careful


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

dauction said:


> View attachment 433686
> 
> We just cant be too careful


And that's a great example of paranoia and panic


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> And that's a great example of paranoia and panic


Called Humor


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

dauction said:


> Called Humor


But that's a reality, people are actually doing this.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> But that's a reality, people are actually doing this.


Freaking out and being careful dont always go together.

I've seen a lot of people wearing masks, wiping things down, etc. They seem cool as a cucumber. But not one person in real life freaking out. &#129335;‍♀


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Freaking out and being careful dont always go together.
> 
> I've seen a lot of people wearing masks, wiping things down, etc. They seem cool as a cucumber. But not one person in real life freaking out. &#129335;‍♀


No evidence of this being transmitted to dogs, yet people are actually putting masks on dogs. People wearing masks (most of them ineffective) despite not being told to do so unless they either have the virus or are caring for someone who does, causing a shortage for those who actually need them.

Now even hand soap is hard to find. So we're actually going to increase the spread of all sorts of things because people are panic hoarding and fundamental supplies that have helped reduce the spread of diseases and viruses are in short supply or completely gone.

That's a real thing to be worried about.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> No evidence of this being transmitted to dogs, yet people are actually putting masks on dogs. People wearing masks (most of them ineffective) despite not being told to do so unless they either have the virus or are caring for someone who does, causing a shortage for those who actually need them.
> 
> Now even hand soap is hard to find. So we're actually going to increase the spread of all sorts of things because people are panic hoarding and fundamental supplies that have helped reduce the spread of diseases and viruses are in short supply or completely gone.
> 
> That's a real thing to be worried about.


I did at some point see posts on here saying animals might get it, with an article. Also our company shipped so many masks to China when this started. So what may be obvious to some may not be common knowledge to others, especially with articles and people in daily life giving out information to the contrary.

There is another post where people told lissetti to keep a safe distance from her cat and she said she has been doing that. So even on this board you will see this.

I wonder if everyone in US went out and bought 2 bottles of hand soap would it still be out?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> No evidence of this being transmitted to dogs, yet people are actually putting masks on dogs. People wearing masks (most of them ineffective) despite not being told to do so unless they either have the virus or are caring for someone who does, causing a shortage for those who actually need them.
> 
> Now even hand soap is hard to find. So we're actually going to increase the spread of all sorts of things because people are panic hoarding and fundamental supplies that have helped reduce the spread of diseases and viruses are in short supply or completely gone.
> 
> That's a real thing to be worried about.


It will be OK Ben .. there is plenty of soap and TP to go around...yes some people hoarding are idiots ...but Stores are now stopping that practise


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I did at some point see posts on here saying animals might get it, with an article. Also our company shipped so many masks to China when this started. So what may be obvious to some may not be common knowledge to others, especially with articles and people in daily life giving out information to the contrary.
> 
> There is another post where people told lissetti to keep a safe distance from her cat and she said she has been doing that. So even on this board you will see this.
> 
> I wonder if everyone in US went out and bought 2 bottles of hand soap would it still be out?


Media and rumors versus what the CDC says.



dauction said:


> It will be OK Ben .. there is plenty of soap and TP to go around...yes some people hoarding are idiots ...but Stores are now stopping that practise


Really? Not here they aren't! Paper products are completely gone in just about every store in the area. Soap is disappearing. Diapers, formula, water, etc etc. Signs everywhere that say "two per customer" that are being ignored. I even saw a Kroger associate hoarding toilet paper for his own stash, right after it hit the shelf.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I even saw a Kroger associate hoarding toilet paper for his own stash, right after it hit the shelf.


Working at Krogers has got to have SOME perks.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Working at Krogers has got to have SOME perks.


Point is that they, and other stores, are not enforcing policies to prevent hoarding.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Media and rumors versus what the CDC says.


I was seeing the push to wear masks for a while before reading masks are ineffective. Possibly others in the same boat.

Also new information continues to come out about this virus and it's not all good. People are preparing for worst case scenerio, so they dont freak out later being unprepared &#129300;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Point is that they, and other stores, are not enforcing policies to prevent hoarding.


Of course not.
Would you?

If you were a minimum wage employee at Krogers, would you tell a foaming at the mouth pre-menopausal cow that has zeroed in on the TP isle that she can't have that third pack of TP?
Not me.

I'll grab a couple for myself.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I was seeing the push to wear masks for a while before reading masks are ineffective. Possibly others in the same boat.
> 
> Also new information continues to come out about this virus and it's not all good. People are preparing for worst case scenerio, so they dont freak out later being unprepared &#129300;


The CDC and WHO have been urging the public NOT to buy and wear masks UNLESS they have a confirmed case or are taking care of someone with one. Of course, people panicked, did not listen, and hoarded them - preventing those actually needing them from acquiring masks.



UberBastid said:


> Of course not.
> Would you?
> 
> If you were a minimum wage employee at Krogers, would you tell a foaming at the mouth pre-menopausal cow that has zeroed in on the TP isle that she can't have that third pack of TP?
> ...


They had about six packs. Meanwhile customers, like myself, just wanted to buy ONE - instead being met with an empty shelf with a note saying two per customer.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> The CDC and WHO have been urging the public NOT to buy and wear masks UNLESS they have a confirmed case or are taking care of someone with one.


Yes, that's what they saying ... but, I have a couple of questions about that:

IF the mask is effective IF you are taking care of someone who has it ... why is it not effective if someone does not have it? How does the mask know that you are care-taking? If it filters out the bug that your sick relative has, or your patient ... why won't it filter a bug from someone that you _don't_ know if they have it?

Also, I should only wear it if I have a CONFIRMED case? Why? It's hard to get the test, why shouldn't I wear it to maybe prevent me infecting you? Does it do any harm to you or me if I wear the mask? How does the mask know that I had the test so it will filter bugs - doesn't it filter bugs all the time?

Do you only put on a seat belt for the trips where you plan on crashing the car?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, that's what they saying ... but, I have a couple of questions about that:
> 
> IF the mask is effective IF you are taking care of someone who has it ... why is it not effective if someone does not have it? How does the mask know that you are care-taking? If it filters out the bug that your sick relative has, or your patient ... why won't it filter a bug from someone that you _don't_ know if they have it?
> 
> ...











https://www.ucsfhealth.org/education/should-i-wear-a-mask-to-protect-against-the-coronavirus
https://www.who.int/emergencies/dis...9/advice-for-public/when-and-how-to-use-masks
Ask the CDC and WHO.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Poor saps:

just did a walk through of a space a tenant (restaurant) vacated 6 months ago. Looking for roof leaks from the heavy rains yesterday.

Opened a supply closet AND FOUND TWO CASES OF TOILET PAPER!

I’LL BE RICH!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> The CDC and WHO have been urging the public NOT to buy and wear masks UNLESS they have a confirmed case or are taking care of someone with one. Of course, people panicked, did not listen, and hoarded them - preventing those actually needing them from acquiring masks.


Is that what happend though?

I think people bought masks with the idea of protecting themselves and others. That's it. Not a panic frenzy, throwing an f u to CDC and WHO.

I had multiple people tell me to buy masks and sanitizer but they mentioned it in passing and not panicked &#129335;‍♀.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Does it do any harm to you or me if I wear the mask?


Hoarding of masks by people that do not really benefit from their use right now (aka, not working closely with the infected or trying to avoid spreading it when they already have it) is absolutely affecting others, especially health-care providers.

And that's fact, not my opinion.



Mkang14 said:


> Is that what happend though?
> 
> I think people bought masks with the idea of protecting themselves and others. That's it. Not a panic frenzy, throwing an f u to CDC and WHO.
> 
> I had multiple people tell me to buy masks and sanitizer but they mentioned it in passing and not panicked &#129335;‍♀.


The reason paper products, masks, soap, hand sanitizer, etc etc is almost gone from shelves is 100% because of panic buying. Fearing that stores will shut down or that a huge percent of the population will be dead in a matter of days or weeks. Many people think that this is end times.

We've been through this before. But it's getting worse.

But yeah, people buying huge quantities of things, far more than necessary, is completely normal behavior grounded in reality and calmness. &#128580;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Hoarding of masks by people that do not really benefit from their use right now (aka, not working closely with the infected or trying to avoid spreading it when they already have it) is absolutely affecting others, especially health-care providers.
> 
> And that's fact, not my opinion.


OK.
IF I had a box of masks left over from all the fires in Cali last year,
and IF I decide to wear one to go to the pharmacy,
HOW the hell does that harm health care providers?

If I was one of those 'preppers' that the elite left liked to make fun of, and I have food stored in preparation, am I doing harm to health care workers if I 'horde' my food and don't share it with them?

Do I need to give away ALL MY SHIT?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> OK.
> IF I had a box of masks left over from all the fires in Cali last year,
> and IF I decide to wear one to go to the pharmacy,
> HOW the hell does that harm health care providers?
> ...


Cool. Got masks laying around? By all means, wear them if you want to if it makes you feel better. And wear them during the flu season too.

Just don't buy boxes upon boxes of them, limiting access to those with much higher risks.

That should make sense.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> wear them if you want to if it makes you feel better


why are they more effective if someone other than me wears it?
how are they only effective if I have been confirmed to have the bug, or if I'm taking care of someone who has it?

If a doctor or nurse wears it, it works.
If I wear it ... it doesn't?



Benjamin M said:


> limiting access to those with much higher risks.


more risks than a 70 year old with diabetes? (my wife)


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> why are they more effective if someone other than me wears it?
> how are they only effective if I have been confirmed to have the bug, or if I'm taking care of someone who has it?
> 
> If a doctor or nurse wears it, it works.
> If I wear it ... it doesn't?


OMG. Hoarding. Limited supply. Higher risk versus lower risk.

Same concept as medical triage. Dead? Skip. Almost dead and likely to die? Lower priority than severely injured with a strong possibility of survival. Little boo-boo? Wait in line. Walking around? Get the F out of the way.

It's resource management.

But don't argue with me, argue with the CDC, WHO, and medical agencies facing a shortage of masks.



UberBastid said:


> why are they more effective if someone other than me wears it?
> how are they only effective if I have been confirmed to have the bug, or if I'm taking care of someone who has it?
> 
> If a doctor or nurse wears it, it works.
> ...


Are you and your wife taking care of multiple people, sick, with confirmed cases of the virus? No? Then your priority of acquiring large quantities of masks (as many are buying) is lower than that of people who are, such as health care providers.

It's really simple. And, for the last time, this is about HOARDING resources.

I'm done.. &#128514;


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Drove for about five hours today, made about $30 - including rush hour.
> 
> 
> All but one pax was going to or from work - mainly fast food restaurants. Zaxby's Chicken was on a skeleton crew and only the drive through was open
> ...


I wonder why hospitals are going to such extremes? Oh, that's right, you don't know wtf you're talking about.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> OMG. Hoarding. Limited supply. Higher risk versus lower risk.
> 
> Same concept as medical triage. Dead? Skip. Almost dead and likely to die? Lower priority than severely injured with a strong possibility of survival. Little boo-boo? Wait in line. Walking around? Get the F out of the way.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is going to be a triage thing ... it already is.

If there is one bed left, and me and a 20 year old needs it ... who do you think is gonna get it?
And, that's ok with me. Fine.
But, that means that I have to me even more vigilant about protecting _myself_.

And if someone wants my protective gear, they can step up and take it, or try.
They will then find out just how committed I am, and able, to protect myself and my family.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jctbay said:


> I wonder why hospitals are going to such extremes? Oh, that's right, you don't know wtf you're talking about.


What are you talking about? &#128514;

Okay everyone, run around like your hair is on fire, clear the shelves of everything, and never leave your house ever again.

We're doomed..



UberBastid said:


> Yes, it is going to be a triage thing ... it already is.
> 
> If there is one bed left, and me and a 20 year old needs it ... who do you think is gonna get it?
> And, that's ok with me. Fine.
> ...


Cool. Ignore the recommendations from the people who are trying to contain this thing.

By the way, know where many of these products come from or the materials used in their manufacturing? Hmm...


----------



## ryanangery (Jul 8, 2019)

The more it spreads, the higher the chance of those vulnerable ones getting it. STAY HOME!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I think the only people panicking are those who went shopping and realized stock was gone.🤷‍♀️


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> What are you talking about? &#128514;
> 
> Okay everyone, run around like your hair is on fire, clear the shelves of everything, and never leave your house ever again.
> 
> We're doomed..


No, no, no...I haven't even been to the stores.
What makes you think that the same thing going on in Italy won't happen here?

This isn't the regular flu...you need to get informed. Start by pulling your head out of your ass.

Coronavirus Toughguy! You're the type that will make this shit last longer than it should.. make sure to check back in a few weeks


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I think the only people panicking are those who went shopping and realized stock was gone.&#129335;‍♀


The stock is gone because people panicked.. &#128514;


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ryanangery said:


> The more it spreads, the higher the chance of those vulnerable ones getting it. STAY HOME!


Just stay away from the frail. Same is true during any illness outbreak


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Ignore the recommendations from the people who are trying to contain this thing.


The people who are trying to contain this thing don't care about ME or my wife.
They care about containing this thing.
If I am a casualty because I don't wear protective gear, that is an acceptable loss.

MY perspective is different.
I do care about me and my family.
And, I will do whatever I need to do to protect me and my family.
That's my #1 job.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jctbay said:


> No, no, no...I haven't even been to the stores.
> What makes you think that the same thing going on in Italy won't happen here?
> 
> This isn't the regular flu...you need to get informed. Start by pulling your head out of your ass.
> ...


This is not Italy.

While our economy takes a shit, our resources are depleted, and our daily lives cease to exist - more people dying of everything else, every day. But news like the latest murder in my city (third in a row) isn't sexy enough to freak out.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Jctbay said:


> No, no, no...I haven't even been to the stores.
> What makes you think that the same thing going on in Italy won't happen here?
> 
> This isn't the regular flu...you need to get informed. Start by pulling your head out of your ass.
> ...





Benjamin M said:


> The stock is gone because people panicked.. &#128514;


I've lived overseas most of my adult life and you almost only see this stupid shit in the U.S. Italians and every other country can't believe the TP deal. Laughing at the U.S because of all the dumbasses.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jctbay said:


> I've lived overseas most of my adult life and you almost only see this stupid shit in the U.S. Italians and every other country can't believe the TP deal. Laughing at the U.S because of all the dumbasses.


Right, people are panicking. That was the point of the thread.. &#128514;


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> This is not Italy.
> 
> While our economy takes a shit, our resources are depleted, and our daily lives cease to exist - more people dying of everything else, every day. But news like the last shoot) murder in my city (third in a row) isn't sexy enough to freak out.


They've already built emergency overflow field hospitals in at least one state, will be more. NO HEALTHCARE SYSTEM is PREPARED FOR THIS.



Benjamin M said:


> Right, people are panicking. That was the point of the thread.. &#128514;


Panick shopping YES...panicking about doing absolutely nothing but stay at home and doing your part in shutting this shit down.

I get direct reports from Italy from my kids every day. 2+ weeks of not leaving the yard.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uhoh. I see a sign on the tennis court.. Errm, sorry, "dog park", again.

I was thinking about grilling tonight. I have a bad feeling about that prospect.

Yep. Outdoor grills too.

Talking with a staff member, another tenant came out to say that it's BS.









This is what I'm talking about, totally outside, never more than two people

I feel for Justin, the staffer responsible for enforcing this stuff.

But he was clear to both of us. "Let's just say that I will tell you it's closed and walk away".


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Closing down tennis courts is stupid. My parents said their local, outdoor, private recreation facilities (coincidentally also in Virginia) are closed, and it makes no sense. This is something I’m pretty libertarian on. You can’t force people to social distance through policies like this. They have to decide to do it, both individually and collectively. If you run a public space, accommodation, or event, feel free to close it down temporarily for the public good. If you are a local tyrant preventing people from walking their dogs, getting fresh air, or buying food, give us a break.

Terminating a large sports event for public health reasons: usually makes sense.

Shutting down local, lightly used, public or private facilities where people don’t necessarily even breathe the same air or touch the same things: pretty paranoid and useless.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i'll trade a 3 pack of ramen for a job 👍


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Shutting down local, lightly used, public or private facilities where people don't necessarily even breathe the same air or touch the same things: pretty paranoid and useless.


Like an outdoor grill that pretty much nobody uses? Yep that'll definitely stop this thing!

In this case, it's CYA.

Justin also thinks that the governor will issue a quarantine. Meanwhile, hundreds have died from the flu here and the deaths from murder in the city of Richmond *alone* have exceeded the deaths in two days.

Shit is about to get real. And that's troubling.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Regarding guns and ammo.
> 
> I've been told by one neighbor that he's hoarding ammo. I laughed because he's usually pretty chill. He was serious.
> 
> ...


My GREATEST FEAR
is a Katrina Level Hurricane

( or an Earthquake)

While this damn Virus is still going on !

Nature does things like that sometimes.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> My GREATEST FEAR
> is a Katrina Level Hurricane
> 
> While this damn Virus is still going on !
> ...


Holy shit. Thanks for the nightmares. Excellent point.

In other news, my wife (state employee) started working from home today. So that's pretty cool.

She's in pajamas and I walked by this morning in underwear scratching my ass as she was on the phone &#128514;

I have legit done a video conference with a client wearing a button shirt, tie, and boxers. Gotta love it &#128514;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jctbay said:


> I've lived overseas most of my adult life and you almost only see this stupid shit in the U.S. Italians and every other country can't believe the TP deal. Laughing at the U.S because of all the dumbasses.


Italians are laughing ... at US?
Italians?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

pazzo cazzo!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Italians are laughing ... at US?
> Italians?


Speaking of Italy, I need to ask my Mom how her friend is doing there.

My parents rent an apartment from her every year for several months. Mom likely contracted the virus on their last stay. Sick with the symptoms for a few weeks. She's totally fine, by the way.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Italians are laughing ... at US?
> Italians?


I lived there 17 years and they're way cleaner than the average U.S citizen. Not NY or NJ Italian, actual people living in Italy and can actually speak Italian, not that Sopranos (great show) bada bing shit.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jctbay said:


> I lived there 17 years and they're way cleaner than the average U.S citizen. Not NY or NJ Italian, actual people living in Italy and can actually speak Italian, not that Sopranos (great show) bada bing shit.


Speaking of the Sopranos. I was living in Jersey when that show was on. My Dad actually did a fan tour of his own, found most of the locations.

RIP James.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Italians are laughing ... at US?
> Italians?


The parabolic curve of infection  in the US now exceeds that of Italy. If anyone thought people were freaking out before, they are about to come face to face with something on an entirely different level.

Imagine the collective voice of the nation screaming in unison, "OMG! Why weren't we told?"

.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Speaking of Italy, I need to ask my Mom how her friend is doing there. My parents rent an apartment from her every year for several months.


My wife has a life long friend who is practicing medicine in Brescia, Italy. Right smack in the middle of it. She says the hospitals are a disaster, with literally too many patients. A lot of the deaths are the elderly and people with mainly pre-existing respiratory issues.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> She says the hospitals are a disaster, with literally too many patients. A lot of the deaths are the elderly and people with mainly pre-existing respiratory issues.


And that's the number one source of deaths that we've seen here in the US.

I'll check in on Mom (in Jersey) tomorrow and ask how her friend is.

Again, all signs are pointing to my Mom already having the virus. Very healthy and in her late 60s.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I think I mentioned this on here (this thread), my Mom likely already had this virus. Symptoms match. She was in Italy.


Lol she got it from ha mama &#128514; I know I'm corny.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lol she got it from ha mama &#128514; I know I'm corny.


Ha mama, though? &#128514;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Ebola wasn't very contagious which is why it went away. The Wuhan Virus is 2-3 times more contagious than the flu and about 100 times deadlier. Only 0.1% of people die from the common flu, and they get it dozens of times in their lifetime. The Wuhan Virus leaves people with permanent damage to their lungs even if they recover.
> 
> And of course the flu has killed more people, we haven't even scratched the surface with this virus yet. When this thing is done fully spreading it will dwarf flu deaths of the last 20 years (hope I'm dead wrong).
> 
> I mean entire countries have shut down and economies have taken massive tanks and there are still people who think this is fear mongering and we are just panicking over a "flu." And to all the young people (which I am a part of), did it ever occur to you that some people aren't that selfish and are actually more worried about their parents and other loved ones who are elderly and/or immuno-compromised?


Maybe this wil get some younger people listening.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/11217129/healthy-new-mum-dies-coronavirus-poland/


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> My wife has a life long friend who is practicing medicine in Brescia, Italy. Right smack in the middle of it. She says the hospitals are a disaster, with literally too many patients. A lot of the deaths are the elderly and people with mainly pre-existing respiratory issues.


Brescia/Lake Garda is where my kids are..ain't no joke over there.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jctbay said:


> Brescia/Lake Garda is where my kids are..ain't no joke over there.


Finally it is starting to appear to people that it is no joke anywhere.

Hmmmm... maybe people are at last starting to realise this thing has aways to run, and run, and run.

.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Finally it is starting to appear to people that it is no joke anywhere.
> 
> Hmmmm... maybe people are at last starting to realise this thing has aways to run, and run, and run.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The impact on life as we know it and the economy will be far worse than the virus for the majority of the US population. Mark my words. 

Meanwhile, poor black people killing each other in Richmond still out numbers deaths state wide.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.​US confirmed cases have almost tripled in the last three days and the current fatality rate is in excess of 1% and the thing hasn't even started yet.

.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

38 to 54 *million *cases of the flu this season. 23 to 59 *thousand *deaths, including children. And it's still rampaging around the country.

"But this isn't the flu" - not saying that it is. But it's been here longer than this media frenzy and panic.

Influenza cases, deaths, and hospitalizations dwarf this virus by a long shot. But that's old news, doesn't bring viewers.

Meanwhile our economy is tanking.

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> 38 to 54 *million *cases of the flu this season. 23 to 59 *thousand *deaths, including children. And it's still rampaging around the country.
> 
> "But this isn't the flu" - not saying that it is. But it's been here longer than this media frenzy and panic.
> 
> ...


So imagine if it triples in three days....

.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> So imagine if it triples in three days....
> 
> .


Imagine? &#128514;

I'll continue to be more concerned about all of the ways that I am significantly more likely die or become ill every day.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Imagine? &#128514;
> 
> I'll continue to be more concerned about all of the ways that I am significantly more likely die or become ill every day.


OK - I can think of more enjoyable pursuits, but whatever gets you through the day. 

.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

https://www.wavy.com/news/health/co...maryland-in-closing-non-essential-businesses/
Yeah I'm totally you know what.

Six deaths in the state from this. 780+ from the flu. At least a dozen murders since this became news.

But good news, the liquor stores will remain open!


----------

